# Forum clock - important information



## fredw (May 2, 2012)

In the interest of conserving bandwidth and improving the productivity of forum members, we plan to consolidate all  threads regarding the forum clock (there are many) into a single thread.  Not only will you find yourself more productive (i.e., only one thread to read and reply to) and better able to handle life's other little challenges, but it will also allow the moderators to focus on reviewing a single thread rather than multiples on the same subject.

Thank you for your continued support of Woody's.


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

Soooooo, does this mean that the clock issue is close to being fixed?


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

You tell'em Mr. Fred!


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2012)

speaking of time......why is it every time I get into my truck that DANG Justin Beiber song is on.............


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2012)

rydert said:


> speaking of time......why is it every time I get into my truck that DANG Justin Beiber song is on.............



Got to take the cd out or it plays the same songs over and over.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

rydert said:


> speaking of time......why is it every time I get into my truck that DANG Justin Beiber song is on.............





win280 said:


> Got to take the cd out or it plays the same songs over and over.



BAM.... That just happened


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Is this the new "driveler" thread ???


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

holy crap I all sort of confused now


----------



## georgia_home (May 2, 2012)

so, to recap, under the consolidate thread: 220 days. still 9 minutes off. (minutes being easier then hours to correct)


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> so, to recap, under the consolidate thread: 220 days. still 9 minutes off. (minutes being easier then hours to correct)



1 hour and 9 minutes off here


----------



## georgia_home (May 2, 2012)

i know you are, as am i. the argument for hours can be legit, depending on loads of things, like server location, etc.

minutes are not effected by timezone, in general. except the few places that have 1/2 hour offsets.

9 minutes does not fit this category.

if the minutes don't or can be aligned, i have little hope the hours will fall into line. 

with that... :gone:



hdm03 said:


> 1 hour and 9 minutes off here


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> i know you are, as am i. the argument for hours can be legit, depending on loads of things, like server location, etc.
> 
> minutes are not effected by timezone, in general. except the few places that have 1/2 hour offsets.
> 
> ...



Maybe they should add you to the Forum Clock Project Team.....I'll send 243 a PM


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Soooooo, does this mean that the clock issue is close to being fixed?



Nope.....just that we (your trusty moderators and admin folks), as responsible stewards of the forum, are concerned about the amount of time our loyal members are spending reading and responding to multiple threads on the same topic.  We recognize that our members are taking time away from work, away from family, away from other important things (turkey hunting comes to mind.....less than two weeks of the season left) and felt there is something we could do.  And.....we're doing it.


----------



## crappiedex (May 2, 2012)

and POOF they were gone. Its like the worlds greatest magic show round here.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2012)

win280 said:


> Got to take the cd out or it plays the same songs over and over.


ouch!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (May 2, 2012)

man, mr fred!!! i never thought i'd be lumped into the catagory of the baiters! participating in a "consolidated thread" area! 

i guess i am jealous of ya! i know you'd rather be down in the OGL baggin up on some turkeys! and i haven't and won't even get a change to poke my nose out there.

shoot one for me! i guess the clock can wait until the hot hog dawg days of summer for a little tlc. 



fredw said:


> Nope.....just that we (your trusty moderators and admin folks), as responsible stewards of the forum, are concerned about the amount of time our loyal members are spending reading and responding to multiple threads on the same topic.  We recognize that our members are taking time away from work, away from family, away from other important things (turkey hunting comes to mind.....less than two weeks of the season left) and felt there is something we could do.  And.....we're doing it.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> BAM.... That just happened



Don't encourage him.......


----------



## fredw (May 2, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> man, mr fred!!! i never thought i'd be lumped into the catagory of the baiters! participating in a "consolidated thread" area!
> 
> i guess i am jealous of ya! i know you'd rather be down in the OGL baggin up on some turkeys! and i haven't and won't even get a change to poke my nose out there.
> 
> shoot one for me! i guess the clock can wait until the hot hog dawg days of summer for a little tlc.





georgia home, great response!

And, I can't think of anyplace I'd rather be than chasing birds


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> and POOF they were gone. Its like the worlds greatest magic show round here.



And as part of our desire to provide the finest experience on an hunting/fishing/trapping/guns theme message board, the magic is free.

Wow! What a deal!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 2, 2012)

what time is it?.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

ButcherTony said:


> what time is it?.....



Magic time, if ya keep askin'....


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Magic time, if ya keep askin'....



I like magic. I dare ya...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like magic. I dare ya...


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



You stay outta this one


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You stay outta this one





I`m back.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m back.



Think I'll head over to check on the knuckleheads in the sports forum.


----------



## Battlewagon (May 2, 2012)

The forum has a clock???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Think I'll head over to check on the knuckleheads in the sports forum.





I think I`ll go with you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> I like magic. I dare ya...



First trick....


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> First trick....



Winning...


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> First trick....



That ain't funny at all!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> That ain't funny at all!!!!



But I thought you were winning.....?


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> But I thought you were winning.....?



I wasn't paying attention


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> I wasn't paying attention



Say "uncle"..


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Say "uncle"..



I'm gonna go grab a beer and when I get back it better be changed back or else!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> I'm gonna go grab a beer and when I get back it better be changed back or else!



Ok. I'm going on vacation.

For a month.


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ok. I'm going on vacation.
> 
> For a month.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> I'm gonna go grab a beer and when I get back it better be changed back or else!





He has some mighty mean friends...


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He has some mighty mean friends...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> First trick....





Nick Saban said:


> That ain't funny at all!!!!


----------



## crappiedex (May 2, 2012)

This place is better than vegas. Houdinimuddyfoot done turned the cajun into a redneck.


----------



## rydert (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> That ain't funny at all!!!!




You have to admit....it is funny...just sayin....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> That ain't funny at all!!!!





crappiedex said:


> This place is better than vegas. Houdinimuddyfoot done turned the cajun into a redneck.



  



rydert said:


> You have to admit....it is funny...just sayin....



I know......I almost didn't answer his pm.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know......I almost didn't answer his pm.



Need some magic?


----------



## 243Savage (May 2, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Need some magic?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2012)

Nick Saban said:


> That ain't funny at all!!!!



How does the forum clock look for you now!!

You might have changed time zones with the name change!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ok. I'm going on vacation.
> 
> For a month.





Nicodemus said:


> He has some mighty mean friends...





kracker said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





crappiedex said:


> This place is better than vegas. Houdinimuddyfoot done turned the cajun into a redneck.





rydert said:


> You have to admit....it is funny...just sayin....





Jeff C. said:


> I know......I almost didn't answer his pm.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> How does the forum clock look for you now!!
> 
> You might have changed time zones with the name change!!



Idjits 

Hey Muddy!



That's for making me type Nick Saban as I logged in


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

Hey, Is Nick Saban aka Les Miles?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> In the interest of conserving bandwidth and improving the productivity of forum members, we plan to consolidate all  threads regarding the forum clock (there are many) into a single thread.  Not only will you find yourself more productive (i.e., only one thread to read and reply to) and better able to handle life's other little challenges, but it will also allow the moderators to focus on reviewing a single thread rather than multiples on the same subject.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support of Woody's.



Thankyou Mr Fred for your service 



Muddyfoots said:


> Magic time, if ya keep askin'....



And thankyou Muddyfoots for the confusion and


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Say "uncle"..


 Good one, Muddy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

Who is Nick Saban???????


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

This is only a test


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Who is Nick Saban???????



Never mind, google is your friend


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

11:13am


----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

11:16am


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)

slip said:


> 11:16am


 how'd you know?


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2012)




----------



## slip (May 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how'd you know?



I dunno what everybody is whining about, clock works fine.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

1:49pm


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2012)

only 9 minutes off......


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

what about now?

1:56pm


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> what about now?
> 
> 1:56pm



still 9 minutes off...........


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

2:29pm


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2012)

yep.......still 9 minutes......


----------



## stringmusic (May 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> only 9 minutes off......





rydert said:


> still 9 minutes off...........





rydert said:


> yep.......still 9 minutes......


I think you need new batteries in yours.....


----------



## pbradley (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

Once the clock is fixed; can ya'll fix the smilies so they are always in the same spot?????























2:49pm


----------



## fredw (May 3, 2012)

Question for all....now that all discussion of the forum clock is isolated to this thread....

Have you, your boss, and/or your loved ones noticed your productivity improvement?

If so, what percentage improvement would you estimate?

What is your measurement criteria?


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> Question for all....now that all discussion of the forum clock is isolated to this thread....
> 
> Have you, your boss, and/or your loved ones noticed your productivity improvement?
> 
> ...





Mr. Fred.......is this a trick question?.................


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can this be permanent?



Only if they ban you first or change your user name to "French Fry" and let me supply your avatar pic. 

By the way, the time now is 03:49 PM in Buenos Aries


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> Mr. Fred.......is this a trick question?.................



Beware Rydert, it's one of their stupid magic tricks disguised as a question.


----------



## fredw (May 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> Mr. Fred.......is this a trick question?.................



rydert, the thought process goes kinda like this:

1.  If the fine members of Woody's are more productive (i.e., making fewer posts with a resulting higher post quality) then

2.  The mods and admin folks will have fewer posts to read/moderate (where appropriate) resulting in

3.  A reduced workload for the mods and admin folks and

4.  With a reduced workload I can go do what I do best......chase turkeys.

Your productivity is very important to me

Makes perfect sense to me.

I trust it will to you also.


----------



## stringmusic (May 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> rydert, the thought process goes kinda like this:
> 
> 1.  If the fine members of Woody's are more productive (i.e., making fewer posts with a resulting higher post quality) then
> 
> ...



I'm not so sure Mr. Fred, he eats to many SPAM sammiches.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2012)

4:55


----------



## rydert (May 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I'm not so sure Mr. Fred, he eats to many SPAM sammiches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> rydert, the thought process goes kinda like this:
> 
> 1.  If the fine members of Woody's are more productive (i.e., making fewer posts with a resulting higher post quality) then
> 
> ...







^^^^ This, has always been my philosphy . . .


----------



## georgia_home (May 3, 2012)

where is that rascal 243?

didn't he instigate this? you mod folks should be forwarding all these things to him! he was  'ing 

in the MOD/ADMIN group, what is the equivalent of handing out such lashings?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^ This, has always been my philosphy . . .


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> where is that rascal 243?
> 
> didn't he instigate this? you mod folks should be forwarding all these things to him! he was  'ing
> 
> in the MOD/ADMIN group, what is the equivalent of handing out such lashings?



Took y'all long enough  

Some of y'all just _think_ you can 

 I'm the master jedi.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)




----------



## georgia_home (May 3, 2012)

Nic,

this guys is a pot stirrer! can you please get irritable on his Heineken? 

7:15/221?



243Savage said:


> Took y'all long enough
> 
> Some of y'all just _think_ you can
> 
> I'm the master jedi.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> Nic,
> 
> this guys is a pot stirrer! can you please get irritable on his Heineken?
> 
> 7:15/221?





Nah, the Jellystone Ranger is my buddy.  Ya`ll give him some slack. He has a hard life.


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, the Jellystone Ranger is my buddy.  Ya`ll give him some slack. He has a hard life.



Just miserable I tell ya. Why just today I had to wrassle two big ol griz' that wanted to eat my dog.  

It will be a long time before those two think about having a labrador retriever for an afternoon snack again.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Just miserable I tell ya. Why just today I had to wrassle two big ol griz' that wanted to eat my dog.
> 
> It will be a long time before those two think about having a labrador retriever for an afternoon snack again.





Plus, don`t you have to run them timber wolves outa the gabage can with a switch? And put up with elk and buffalo leavin` meadow muffins all over the yard. And these folks around here are worried about coyotes???


----------



## pbradley (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Some of y'all just _think_ you can
> 
> I'm the master jedi.




Do tell.


----------



## dawg2 (May 3, 2012)

slip said:


> 11:16am



User setting


----------



## dawg2 (May 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 2:29pm



8 if you factor extremely large values of zero


----------



## dawg2 (May 3, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> Nic,
> 
> this guys is a pot stirrer! can you please get irritable on his Heineken?
> 
> 7:15/221?



What is a pot stirrer?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> Question for all....now that all discussion of the forum clock is isolated to this thread....
> 
> Have you, your boss, and/or your loved ones noticed your productivity improvement?
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> Mr. Fred.......is this a trick question?.................





Les Miles said:


> Beware Rydert, it's one of their stupid magic tricks disguised as a question.





fredw said:


> rydert, the thought process goes kinda like this:
> 
> 1.  If the fine members of Woody's are more productive (i.e., making fewer posts with a resulting higher post quality) then
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^ This, has always been my philosphy . . .





dawg2 said:


> What is a pot stirrer?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Just miserable I tell ya. Why just today I had to wrassle two big ol griz' that wanted to eat my dog.
> 
> It will be a long time before those two think about having a labrador retriever for an afternoon snack again.



Back to dating Bama girls again eh?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back to dating Bama girls again eh?



Oh Snap!


----------



## tcward (May 3, 2012)

Come on guys, just drop the time issue. The clock is wrong for a reason....sort of like a tape delay thing...for censorship purposes!


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Back to dating Bama girls again eh?



Muddy ain't the only magician around here


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Muddy ain't the only magician around here



I like magic!


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like magic!



Abra Cadabra.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Muddy ain't the only magician around here



You modifying your post again? Air farce idjits could never get it right the first time anyways.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Abra Cadabra.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Abra Cadabra.....





That Cajun ain`t real bright is he?


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You modifying your post again? Air farce idjits could never get it right the first time anyways.



No fair! 

You got more buttons than I do.


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No fair!
> 
> You got more buttons than I do.



Yeah.  Being such an idjit and all, sometimes I can't figure out how to un-mash some of the ones I mash.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No fair!
> 
> You got more buttons than I do.





Nice sigline, again...


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That Cajun ain`t real bright is he?



Shouldn't you be off painting your toenails pink?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be off painting your toenails pink?





Abra-cadabra...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Abra Cadabra.....





Nicodemus said:


> That Cajun ain`t real bright is he?






WHOOOOOOT, dare it is . . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...



I'm going to bed soon. Everything BETTER be fixed when I log on in the morning. Or else... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> WHOOOOOOT, dare it is . . . .



What you laughing at cheekun boy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm going to bed soon. Everything BETTER be fixed when I log on in the morning. Or else...
> 
> 
> 
> What you laughing at cheekun boy?






Folks might think I ain't "all there", but I know when to keep my mouth/fingers shut . . .


----------



## snookdoctor (May 3, 2012)

This might be time for a witty comment, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> This might be time for a witty comment, but I'm not sure.






Cheeeeeekunnnnnn !!


----------



## 243Savage (May 3, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> This might be time for a witty comment, but I'm not sure.


----------



## crappiedex (May 3, 2012)

Great we got Houdinimuddyfoot and now Chris " the savage" Angel
And the cajun is in closet in bamer doin something with a fan
I think yall done ate all the popcorn


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

I thought this thread was about "time"................somebody done got.........where is hdm03??..


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

The time is now 9:56am


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

It's time to fix my title... or there's gonna be trouble.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheeeeeekunnnnnn !!





243Savage said:


>



It might be time, if I new what time it was.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's time to fix my title... or there's gonna be trouble.





Nice sigline...


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's time to fix my title... or there's gonna be trouble.



Does Nick Saban know you are the "closest Obama fan"?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's time to fix my title... or there's gonna be trouble.


----------



## pstrahin (May 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Does Nick Saban know you are the "closest Obama fan"?



My bad, that says "closet Bama fan" !


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline...


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

11:09am


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 11:09am




still 9 minutes........


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline...



You ain't had a good whuppin in a while have ya?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## pbradley (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's time to fix my title... or there's gonna be trouble.



Which title would that be, O Lord of All Things Bama?


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Which title would that be, O Lord of All Things Bama?



Apparently it is now "Window Licker" 

I bet ol' Nic is hiding somewhere painting his crusty toenails pink cause he knows that I'm invincible to hawks and muskets.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Apparently it is now "Window Licker"
> 
> I bet ol' Nic is hiding somewhere painting his crusty toenails pink cause he knows that I'm invincible to hawks and muskets.



"Window Licker"....Les you really don't seem like that type to me..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You ain't had a good whuppin in a while have ya?





Nope. 


Nice title...


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

nicodemus said:


> nope. :d
> 
> 
> nice title...


----------



## georgia_home (May 4, 2012)

sudo date -s  >todays date<
sudo date -s  >24hour<


222/13:10

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 11:30 AM.

would rather be hunting, but can't get out!!! 

kill'm for me folks!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

2:19pm


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 2:19pm


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...



Thats the funnies post all week Abra-cadabra   Oh, oohhhh my stomach hurts


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

4:01


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

4:08pm


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats the funnies post all week Abra-cadabra   Oh, oohhhh my stomach hurts



I thought mustard was thicker than water bro? 

Mustard bros stick together against them mangy syrup lovers.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

nicodemus said:


> nice title...



Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2012)

Dangit, another small seizure.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Quit hurtin` my eyes!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Gotta run, see you peeps later.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

11:31pm


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Still Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2012)

time??????


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

They don't come in here anymore Rydert. 

They're all skeered of Ol' Les and my immunity to their dumb magic tricks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Nice sigline...


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline...



I like it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like it!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline...







Les Miles said:


> I like it!





4:42


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Hey Muddy, 

I want to see some new magic tricks when I get back in 5 hours.


----------



## pbradley (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Muddy,
> 
> I want to see some new magic tricks when I get back in 5 hours.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I want to be a mod again



Shouldn't you be off administrating and moderating something?


----------



## pbradley (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be off administrating and moderating something?



Nope; "they" don't really want me back. It's all just a big joke.


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> They don't come in here anymore Rydert.
> 
> They're all skeered of Ol' Les and my immunity to their dumb magic tricks.



Immunity ........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Nope; "they" don't really want me back. It's all just a big joke.





You reckon??


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Nope; "they" don't really want me back. It's all just a big joke.



Don't push me Phillip.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Muddy,
> 
> I want to see some new magic tricks when I get back in 5 hours.



I'll wait and see what kind of "strings" Nick pulls, first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Don't push me Phillip.



There's still time;


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'll wait and see what kind of "strings" Nick pulls, first.



Maybe not..


----------



## pbradley (May 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's still time;
> 
> View attachment 665612


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe not..





I`ll get him.


----------



## pbradley (May 7, 2012)

elfiii said:


> Don't push me Phillip.


----------



## crappiedex (May 7, 2012)

ooooh magic time


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> ooooh magic time



We can make folks disappear, too. 

Wanna see?


----------



## pbradley (May 7, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> We can make folks disappear, too.
> 
> Wanna see?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Gotta have popcorn with a magic show.


----------



## crappiedex (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gotta have popcorn with a magic show.





And a drank, or 3...


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And a drank, or 3...



Beer and popcorn..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2012)

Is it time ??


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it time ??



Hammer?


----------



## crappiedex (May 7, 2012)

Orville makes a fortune in here.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You reckon??



Winning!!!! 



Muddyfoots said:


> I'll wait and see what kind of "strings" Nick pulls, first.







Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe not..







Nicodemus said:


> I`ll get him.



This from the man who paints his toenails pink and is skeered of a rooster. 



crappiedex said:


> ooooh magic time



Zip it fish boy! 



Muddyfoots said:


> We can make folks disappear, too.
> 
> Wanna see?



I like sitting in the dark on my beanbag eating cheetohs 



Nicodemus said:


>



Is that Cheetohs you're eating Nic? 



Muddyfoots said:


> Gotta have popcorn with a magic show.



Need any extra butter?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Muddy,
> 
> I want to see some new magic tricks when I get back in 5 hours.



Which avatar you liking best?

I can probably do a La Tech or Notre Lame, if ya want..


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Which avatar you liking best?
> 
> I can probably do a La Tech or Notre Lame, if ya want..



Bawahahaha! 

You got me with that old college pic.

Bad Muddy!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bawahahaha!
> 
> You got me with that old college pic.
> 
> Bad Muddy!!!





Ahem....


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bawahahaha!
> 
> You got me with that old college pic.
> 
> Bad Muddy!!!



That wern't me...

Oh, Nic and I can swim.


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem....



I should have known...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I should have known...





   Hey les, there have been many a crawfish boil, gumbo, jambalaya, and fish fries since that picture, don`t you reckon?


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey les, there have been many a crawfish boil, gumbo, jambalaya, and fish fries since that picture, don`t you reckon?


Reminds me of Larry Kroger from Animal House...


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey les, there have been many a crawfish boil, gumbo, jambalaya, and fish fries since that picture, don`t you reckon?



Not to mention plenty, and I mean plenty of ribeyes, new york strips, porterhouses, and filets.


----------



## dawg2 (May 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Not to mention plenty, and I mean plenty of ribeyes, new york strips, porterhouses, and filets.


What about marshmallows?


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> What about marshmallows?



Sigh...


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

time 10:35


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> time 10:35



No magic tricks today. I decided to give them a break.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 8, 2012)

This dang clock thing has got me checkin' it all the time !!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This dang clock thing has got me checkin' it all the time !!!



Send me a PM and I will send you thread updates via text message. I'm real helpful like that.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Send me a PM and I will send you thread updates via text message. I'm real helpful like that.



OOK !! Thanky !!


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> OOK !! Thanky !!



Note to self: delete Mitch from FR distribution list


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No magic tricks today. I decided to give them a break.



i'm sure "they" appreciate it.....


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

If i could save time in a bottle........

I'd fix the Woody's clock!


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> If i could save time in a bottle........
> 
> I'd fix the Woody's clock!



I know a guy that would pass wind into a plastic milk jug and then put the top back on.....that's kinda like saving time in a bottle..........right?.............


----------



## pstrahin (May 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> I know a guy that would pass wind into a plastic milk jug and then put the top back on.....that's kinda like saving time in a bottle..........right?.............





Yes it is!


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2012)

5:58


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

Is it fixed yet?


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 5:58



I'm gonna work some magic on that av...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it fixed yet?



nope. Still 10 minutes slow. Thats closer though!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 8, 2012)

. The time now is 04:58 PM.


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2012)

Still 9 minutes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2012)

6:09


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2012)

6:02


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> 6:02



Works for me..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> 6:02



6:12 now. You're still 9 minutes off... And now I live in La Paz Santiago...

OK I turned off DST and moved back to Brazil. I like the talent there better...


----------



## ButcherTony (May 8, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Works for me..


 you in the wrong time zone..... I guess


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6:12 now. You're still 9 minutes off... And now I live in La Paz Santiago...
> 
> OK I turned off DST and moved back to Brazil. I like the talent there better...





ButcherTony said:


> you in the wrong time zone..... I guess


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2012)

I just changed my time zone to Vladivostok. It's 7am tomorrow so you're posting during my yesterday. 
This oughta be fun....


----------



## snookdoctor (May 8, 2012)

All times are GMT -5. The time now is 04:07 PM.

Verizon is confused. They say it's 6:18 PM


----------



## georgia_home (May 8, 2012)

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 06:23 PM.


----------



## georgia_home (May 8, 2012)

by the clock says 7:34p, not 623


----------



## dawg2 (May 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 5:58



2146


----------



## Les Miles (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Still nine minutes off, just sayin..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 9, 2012)

8:28 AM. HEY  !!!! Maybe them clock work Angels they are talkin' about in that other post can help out !!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still nine minutes off, just sayin..



Apparently the Air Farce doesn't teach complicated task such as "setting clocks to the correct time" in their training. 

Explains why those air-conditioning loving jacklegs always show up after the battle is over.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Apparently the Air Farce doesn't teach complicated task such as "setting clocks to the correct time" in their training.
> 
> Explains why those air-conditioning loving jacklegs always show up after the battle is over.


 FWIW I don't like magic.


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> FWIW I don't like magic.



Magic tricks are overrated and cheap entertainment.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Magic tricks are overrated and cheap entertainment.


You got any PM's yet??


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got any PM's yet??



somebody(Les Miles) is in trouble


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got any PM's yet??



PMs about what?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> PMs about what?



He might be referin' to you helpin' me out with my clock phobia !!


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> He might be referin' to you helpin' me out with my clock phobia !!



you mean that you have Chronomentrophobia?...........odd........


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Still Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




them dang nanners make my eyes cross


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Apparently the Air Farce doesn't teach complicated task such as "setting clocks to the correct time" in their training.
> 
> Explains why those air-conditioning loving jacklegs always show up after the battle is over.



It is a well known and documented fact that part of the AF SOP is telling time only in 1/2 hour increments followed up by an "ish".


----------



## Da Possum (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Still Winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



2:46pm


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2012)

the time has been fixed........thanks mods..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> the time has been fixed........thanks mods..



Says who?


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> the time has been fixed........thanks mods..



Musta had a SPAM sammich for lunch.


----------



## pbradley (May 9, 2012)

How can I change my settings so it reads by Star Date?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

pbradley said:


> How can I change my settings so it reads by Star Date?



I always suspected you were a Klingon....


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Apparently the Air Farce doesn't teach complicated task such as "setting clocks to the correct time" in their training.
> 
> Explains why those air-conditioning loving jacklegs always show up after the battle is over.



Anybody seen 243? I bet he is skeered to come out and play.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody seen 243? I bet he is skeered to come out and play.



He's prolly working-ish...


----------



## georgia_home (May 9, 2012)

Can a mod add DRIVELER to the title of this thread? 

9:20pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> Can a mod add DRIVELER to the title of this thread?
> 
> 9:20pm



The entire clock debacle is actually a cleverly devised PSA scheme against the Drivelers.


----------



## georgia_home (May 9, 2012)

my apologies, but i dont know what the psa is mig.

i know i am pretty new here. can you please enlighten me.

it's kinda late, 10:16pm and all. can you please do i before i drift off at the keyboard. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The entire clock debacle is actually a cleverly devised PSA scheme against the Drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> my apologies, but i dont know what the psa is mig.
> 
> i know i am pretty new here. can you please enlighten me.
> 
> it's kinda late, 10:16pm and all. can you please do i before i drift off at the keyboard.



Pot Stirrers Association ~ Used to be a clever bunch of trouble makers on here. The former mods and admins got so fed up with them that they made most of the PSA members the current mods and admins...


----------



## georgia_home (May 9, 2012)

So you're shootin' to be a mod, i gather? 



it's 10:37pm and past my bet time!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pot Stirrers Association ~ Used to be a clever bunch of trouble makers on here. The former mods and admins got so fed up with them that they made most of the PSA members the current mods and admins...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> So you're shootin' to be a mod, i gather?
> 
> 
> 
> it's 10:37pm and past my bet time!



Nope, not enough '0's in their paycheck.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not enough '0's in their paycheck.



And too many oh's   in your files!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And too many oh's   in your files!



Not in my file. Some jackleg put that 60 Grit fella's file in with mine. I suspect who the culprit was, but for the time being he shall remain nameless.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

my bad......the clock is not fixed........


----------



## crappiedex (May 10, 2012)

It's peanut butter jelly time


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)




----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



marshmellows 'n mustard...........just caught that........odd.......


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> marshmellows 'n mustard...........just caught that........odd.......



Odd? Not if you like mustard.


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Odd? Not if you like mustard.



How do you make smores?


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How do you make smores?



Graham crackers, marshmallows, and chocolate flavored mustard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2012)

les miles said:


> graham crackers, marshmallows, and chocolate flavored mustard.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

11:13am


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Graham crackers, marshmallows, and chocolate flavored mustard.



Gonna have to try that!!


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

still 9 minutes............


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

11:41am

I'm hungry


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 11:41am
> 
> I'm hungry




still 9 minutes........

homemade pizza.............


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 10, 2012)

test.......12:22


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

12:50pm

I'm not hungry anymore; grilled chicken from Longhorn


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

the time has been fixed........thanks mods. & admins


does Mr. Fred come back in here anymore???..........


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

2:19


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> 2:19




Nuh uh


----------



## slip (May 10, 2012)

12:27


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> the time has been fixed........thanks mods. & admins
> 
> 
> does Mr. Fred come back in here anymore???..........



WOW

Now we are moving FORWARD


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> WOW
> 
> Now we are moving FORWARD




don't you use that word on me.....I don't roll that way......


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2012)

3:39pm


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> the time has been fixed........thanks mods. & admins
> 
> 
> does Mr. Fred come back in here anymore???..........



  343


----------



## fredw (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> the time has been fixed........thanks mods. & admins
> 
> 
> does Mr. Fred come back in here anymore???..........


He does.  He's just a quiet sort and doesn't say much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

fredw said:


> He does.  He's just a quiet sort and doesn't say much.






Carries a big stick kinda guy . . .


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> don't you use that word on me.....I don't roll that way......


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carries a big stick kinda guy . . .





understood..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

rydert said:


> understood..........






Mr. Fred's a really nice guy, he stopped by my house about a month ago for some Twista, old guy can bust some moves . . .


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Carries a big stick kinda guy . . .


Are you his Joe Biden???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2012)

kracker said:


> Are you his Joe Biden???






NO!!  And I'm not having "extra marrital affairs" either...


----------



## Da Possum (May 11, 2012)

10:24am


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

fredw said:


> He does.  He's just a quiet sort and doesn't say much.



Mr Fred is one of those silent ninja admin types.


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

12:44


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> 12:44



Looks like your clock is an hour fast, are you in the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Looks like your clock is an hour fast, are you in the Atlantic Ocean?



According to my clock I'm in Buenos Aries


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Looks like your clock is an hour fast, are you in the Atlantic Ocean?



Brazil actually. Rio...

I'm staying right of center in the picture.


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Brazil actually. Rio...
> 
> I'm staying right of center in the picture.



Trade ya!


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> According to my clock I'm in Buenos Aries


How's the fishing there?


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Trade ya!



Man I'm ready to come back... The landscape has been nice. I leave tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Man I'm ready to come back... The landscape has been nice. I leave tomorrow afternoon..



Are you there for work or vacation?


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Are you there for work or vacation?



Work. Opening a business here. My Portuguese is.... well I ain't got none ..

it has been a challenge. Google translate and poor mans pictionary..


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Work. Opening a business here. My Portuguese is.... well I ain't got none ..
> 
> it has been a challenge. Google translate and poor mans pictionary..



Your business or the company you work for?

I speak hillbilly redneck, so I am challenged wherever I go!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 11, 2012)

Does the water taste funny there ???


12:40


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Your business or the company you work for?
> 
> 
> I speak hillbilly redneck, so I am challenged wherever I go!



Small company....I'm a 10% partner.


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 11, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Does the water taste funny there ???
> 
> 
> 12:40



No, not really. I really have not drank any. Just brushing teeth and things..

Looking at the structures and utilities I expected it to come out looking like sweet tea.


----------



## Da Possum (May 11, 2012)

3:08pm


----------



## pstrahin (May 11, 2012)

Free firty free


----------



## rydert (May 11, 2012)

The clock has been fixed....thanks mods and admins .....


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2012)

rydert said:


> The clock has been fixed....thanks mods and admins .....


----------



## rydert (May 11, 2012)




----------



## 243Savage (May 11, 2012)

rydert said:


> The clock has been fixed....thanks mods and admins .....



It's a user setting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

243Savage said:


> It's a user setting.



So we all have to move to Brazil now and pretend that the 9 minutes off doesn't matter? 

I wonder, if we lived in Brazil would we have to adjust our settings to USA time?


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So we all have to move to Brazil now and pretend that the 9 minutes off doesn't matter?
> 
> I wonder, if we lived in Brazil would we have to adjust our settings to USA time?


----------



## pbradley (May 12, 2012)

What day is it?


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> What day is it?



Today


----------



## pbradley (May 12, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Today



All day?


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2012)

pbradley said:


> All day?



All the way until midnight.


----------



## pbradley (May 12, 2012)

243Savage said:


> All the way until midnight.



weird, man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

243Savage said:


> All the way until midnight.



Which midnight? The  GON clock pseudo midnight? or the real midnight?


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which midnight? The  GON clock pseudo midnight? or the real midnight?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6918061&postcount=297


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

243Savage said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6918061&postcount=297



Now you're starting to act and sound like BiggSteve...


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Winning on a Sat Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Winning on a Sat Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Man, you gonna HAVE to have a talk wit your nanners


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Man, you gonna HAVE to have a talk wit your nanners



My nanners rock!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 12, 2012)

8:28


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

My GON page says this!!!

My settings are this (since this is where I live)

My phone, computer and digital weather station all say 8:59 pm


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 13, 2012)

8:15


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

I see somebody has been jacking around with the buttons and dials again... 

Y'all better fix my title or there's definitely gonna be trouble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see somebody has been jacking around with the buttons and dials again...
> 
> Y'all better fix my title or there's definitely gonna be trouble.



Are  you the one that could hit the really really high notes?


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are  you the one that could hit the really really high notes?



No, I'm the one that get's all the ladies


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No, I'm the one that get's all the ladies



This one?


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one?



He's dead now.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see somebody has been jacking around with the buttons and dials again...
> 
> Y'all better fix my title or there's definitely gonna be trouble.



Hello???? 

Anybody home????


----------



## georgia_home (May 13, 2012)

tsk tsk tsk mig! do not apply logic to the situation.

the server is commercial, residing in and set for a different time zone, and the company runs it won't change the timezone, let alone the minutes. (minutes should be the easier of the two, as it isn't time zone dependent)

it would be my guess that the admin folks are admin to the gon content, not the system, and have no rights to change system time. i would bet that the more savvy techie admins, i've heard 243 is one of these, made the request. just speculation, but i'd bet fairly accurate.

just a guess, at 3:24pm.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> My GON page says this!!!
> View attachment 666474
> My settings are this (since this is where I live)
> View attachment 666473
> My phone, computer and digital weather station all say 8:59 pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> tsk tsk tsk mig! do not apply logic to the situation.
> 
> the server is commercial, residing in and set for a different time zone, and the company runs it won't change the timezone, let alone the minutes. (minutes should be the easier of the two, as it isn't time zone dependent)
> 
> ...



It's a v-bulletin service, and not a cheap one at that. 
Truth be known, not exactly the most up to date forum service available for the price anymore either. Were it the Server admins (assuming that the license isn't for independent server usage) then requesting the time be corrected as part of the paid usage fee shouldn't be that big of a deal. 

I use a free server for a site I run and they are very accommodating to such nuances.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

You two both have it all wrong. 

GON runs on the latest and greatest in high technology hardware. And to prove my statement I have naturally included a pic to soothe any naysayers.

Below is a pic of Elfiii & 243Savage reviewing security logs of all of Ol' Reds many new user accounts off the GON server.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You two both have it all wrong.
> 
> GON runs on the latest and greatest in high technology hardware. And to prove my statement I have naturally included a pic to soothe any naysayers.
> 
> Below is a pic of Elfiii & 243Savage reviewing security logs of all of Ol' Reds many new user accounts off the GON server.



That was the equipment two years ago. I think they've upgraded since then.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was the equipment two years ago. I think they've upgraded since then.



My bad... you're right. Here's the new one 






I wonder what that red button does??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My bad... you're right. Here's the new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PBradley never could figure that out either. That's why he quit..


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see somebody has been jacking around with the buttons and dials again...
> 
> Y'all better fix my title or there's definitely gonna be trouble.



I see we gots us a funny man hiding behind curtain #3


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see we gots us a funny man hiding behind curtain #3


What are you tying to say here??


----------



## georgia_home (May 13, 2012)

Remember, Atari palm was the precursor to carpel tunnel!

And I bet your other car is a zamboni! 

Old bumper sticker, a friend had. He drove the local college zambo!

I reckon it's better then wanting to be a BeeGee! 



Les Miles said:


> My bad... you're right. Here's the new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgia_home (May 13, 2012)

Which is which? Neither have gray hair like elfiii's current av. And I don't recall any pics of 243.



Les Miles said:


> You two both have it all wrong.
> 
> GON runs on the latest and greatest in high technology hardware. And to prove my statement I have naturally included a pic to soothe any naysayers.
> 
> Below is a pic of Elfiii & 243Savage reviewing security logs of all of Ol' Reds many new user accounts off the GON server.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see we gots us a funny man hiding behind curtain #3





RUTTNBUCK said:


> What are you tying to say here??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You two both have it all wrong.
> 
> GON runs on the latest and greatest in high technology hardware. And to prove my statement I have naturally included a pic to soothe any naysayers.
> 
> Below is a pic of Elfiii & 243Savage reviewing security logs of all of Ol' Reds many new user accounts off the GON server.




What about the clock ??


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What about the clock ??



Click here to submit all request to correct the Forum Clock 

http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1365


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Click here to submit all request to correct the Forum Clock
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=6353



OK,,thank you very much for the contact info. Is this for everybody to use if they problems of any kind ??


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> OK,,thank you very much for the contact info. Is this for everybody to use if they problems of any kind ??



Yes, everyone can use this link. And sending multiple request seems to help. 

Squeaky wheel gets the grease


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2012)

10:58am


----------



## gtparts (May 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 10:58am


11:03 am


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

7:07 am


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

7:18am in Brazil


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7:18am in Brazil



If the clock aint right here , what in the world makes you think its right in Brazil


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

the clock has been fixed........thanks mods. and admins.................


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

7:32..........................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

.................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> 7:32..........................



wrong again Eat another sandwich


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> wrong again Eat another sandwich


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 15, 2012)

Well, I suppose it is going to be another day worrin' about this potty mouthed clock !! Would sayin' please help any, ya think ??

10:17


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Well, I suppose it is going to be another day worrin' about this potty mouthed clock !! Would sayin' please help any, ya think ??
> 
> 10:17



Greg they been telling me to use my fingers.  Problem is I lost one a few years back and I can only count to nine!


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 7:18am in Brazil





mudracing101 said:


> If the clock aint right here , what in the world makes you think its right in Brazil



Because my user settings said so...


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

the clock has been fixed........thanks mods. and admins................


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

3:11.........


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

rydert said:


> the clock has been fixed........thanks mods. and admins................



You must want to go on a snipe hunt soon...


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> 4:11....must be broke again...


----------



## ButcherTony (May 15, 2012)

i was early for work....


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

clock is not working again.............sorry, it IS working.........just not showing the correct time......


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

ooohh it is going to be another long day !!!

7:50 AM


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2012)

11:18am


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

It`s in position...


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 16, 2012)

Hire a Mayan to fix the issue... it will be good for a few years..


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s in position...




is that kinda like me telling my wife that "it's next on the list" ?..............


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

12:26....mines working fine


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> is that kinda like me telling my wife that "it's next on the list" ?..............





Yep!, But, you have a longer time frame with mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!, But, you have a longer time frame with mine.



In honor of this thread, how about I make you a new ban button Nic? One that, when you mash it, makes a turkey yelp sound.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In honor of this thread, how about I make you a new ban button Nic? One that, when you mash it, makes a turkey yelp sound.



Many thanks!!!  Or the death gurgle of a guinea!


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!, But, you have a longer time frame with mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Many thanks!!!  Or the death gurgle of a guinea!



That one might be a little tougher to replicate.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Many thanks!!!  Or the death gurgle of a guinea!




can you eat a guinea?......serious question.............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> can you eat a guinea?......serious question.............





Yea, you can. Dark meat that`s kinda strong. I don`t like it (naturally), but if you use it to make dumplins, the dumplins` are good.


----------



## stringmusic (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> can you eat a guinea?......serious question.............



Yea, it tastes like SP........... nevermind..... you'll be out in somebody's yard chasin' guinea's tonight.


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

Wanna see some magic???


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, it tastes like SP........... nevermind..... you'll be out in somebody's yard chasin' guinea's tonight.




I actually was being serious



but that was funny.........


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna see some magic???





sure.........I like magic........I can show you how to make a delicious SPAM sammich disappear......


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> sure.........I like magic........I can show you how to make a delicious SPAM sammich disappear......



Got any mustard on it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Abra-cadabra...


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...



Looks like someone wants a whuppin'


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like someone wants a whuppin'


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...





Les Miles said:


> Looks like someone wants a whuppin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna see some magic???





Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Thank you, thank you very much...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> can you eat a guinea?......serious question.............



Yes, and it's very good, despite what the Guinea Assassin says.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Abra-cadabra...



now that's funny.....nice avatar Les


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> now that's funny.....nice avatar Les



Where is Les, he disappeared


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Got any mustard on it?



mustard on my sammich and a magic show.......now thats quality entertainment


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where is Les, he dissapeared



I was off gathering evidence....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2012)

test    test    test    1    2     3     4    5   check    check    check




yup...still 10 minutes off!


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

rydert said:


> mustard on my sammich and a magic show.......now thats quality entertainment


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice avatar...


----------



## rydert (May 17, 2012)

the clock has been fixed..............thanks mods. and admins...........


----------



## rydert (May 17, 2012)

9:37.........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2012)

Patience....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> is a virtue.





That many lack....


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That many lack....



Nothing more true these days.


































Is it fixed yet? I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Sigh... 

Still 10 mins off...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Here you go idjits...


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

I like pears!


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2012)

I wish Mattech would start an etiquette thread about being respectful of other people while flying in airplanes..........dang.........


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2012)

8:04....


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2012)

has the clock been fixed again?.............


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2012)

Testing......9:37


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> has the clock been fixed again?.............



No.


----------



## stringmusic (May 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> has the clock been fixed again?.............



Yes.


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2012)

i'm glad they finally got the forum clock fixed..............it was really beginning to annoy me


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

10:54 am.  I'm Hawngry.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2012)

11:15. Grrrrrrr.........


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2012)

11:21am


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> You guys have no PATIENCE!!!  It's only been broken for 2 years...


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

8:49am


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 8:49am




still 10 minutes off.............


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> still 10 minutes off.............



You must be closer to the internet than me, it's 20 minutes off by the time it gets to my house. Grrr......


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2012)

T.P. said:


> You must be closer to the internet than me, it's 20 minutes off by the time it gets to my house. Grrr......





The government housing complexes are always a little farther away from the internet than regular houses, it lets the poleace get a head start on folks in there.


----------



## georgia_home (May 24, 2012)

Maybe it would be better if the time was just set to 5:00pm

At least it would be 100% correct 1 minute every day.


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

T.P. said:


> You must be closer to the internet than me, it's 20 minutes off by the time it gets to my house. Grrr......




and I thought I lived along way out in the woods.............


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

11:15am


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> The government housing complexes are always a little farther away from the internet than regular houses, it lets the poleace get a head start on folks in there.





11:23


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2012)

has anybody checked on the forum clock lately?.........................


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> The government housing complexes are always a little farther away from the internet than regular houses, it lets the poleace get a head start on folks in there.



Just another way day trine to keeps us down.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2012)

rydert said:


> has anybody checked on the forum clock lately?.........................



1:42


.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> 1:42
> 
> 
> .



 12:42 central time.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2012)

Testing..Testing...2:06


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2012)

Clock is fixed!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

2:43pm


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 12:42 central time.



Okay. I'll try again.


4:35




Is it fixed?


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

4:43pm

How about now?


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Okay. I'll try again.
> 
> 
> 4:35
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2012)

4:52pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

Monon's...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>



My wife is quite verbal with the expletives when driving, and when my son was learning to talk he was clinging to any word he could hear. One word she frequently used for idjit drivers was "moron", however, my son just couldn't manage to get the "r" to fit in there when he tried to say it, and it came out "monon's".


----------



## Da Possum (May 25, 2012)

1:41pm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Monon yourself them...   By the way, thank's for warning me about that storm that took down half of the pecan tree in my yard a couple days ago...



I was in Bama cleaning out the rest of my Mom-n-laws house to haul it back to Gawja for my wife. Her mom passed away a few weeks ago and her mom was renting this house, it was a deadline trip and if a tsunami was formed that would have wiped out the entire southeast I wouldn't have known it. This was a daylight to dark scramble, and hopefully I don't have to endure it again.

On the bright side, get on over to the Outdoor Cooking forum and let them boys and girls know you have a deal on pecan wood for smoking..


----------



## rydert (May 31, 2012)

I'm glad the forum clock has been fixed..........by the way......what time is it?


----------



## rydert (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anybody care about the forum clock anymore?....when is the last time anybody heard from Mr. Fred?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 1, 2012)

I care

4:51pm


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I care
> 
> 4:51pm



me too.

four fifty three


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm glad the forum clock is fixed....................


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2012)

Dead-on now!  1:12pm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)

1:17pm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

It is right in the Central time zone too.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2012)

How do we know the Forum clock isn't correct and we were just assuming we were living in the past?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2012)

T.P. said:


> How do we know the Forum clock isn't correct and we were just assuming we were living in the past?



I do live in the past.........especially when I get to drankin with my buddies


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

1:47.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> I do live in the past.........especially when I get to drankin with my buddies



You ain't kiddin! When we get to sippin on ol' grandads hooch, it's just like groundhog day all over again. I get to tell and listen to the same stories we been tellin for the last 25 years...... I wish some of those stories could be forgotten about..


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2012)

2:51


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)

2:54


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

2:58


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 5, 2012)

3:01


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)

3:43


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 3:43



1hr and 9 minutes


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> 1hr and 9 minutes



Till what?


----------



## rydert (Jun 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Till what?



Hot Pocket time?...............


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hot Pocket time?...............



Glad to see you turnin' a corner in your eatin' habits.


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Glad to see you turnin' a corner in your eatin' habits.




I don't like Hotpockets you idjit.............dey give you bad breath and will burn yo tongue......


what time is it?...........has anyone seen Mr. Fred? is he working on this forum clock?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't like Hotpockets you idjit.............dey give you bad breath and will burn yo tongue......


pfffffffttt 




> what time is it?...........has anyone seen Mr. Fred? is he working on this forum clock?



3:18. Mr. Fred fixed the clock.


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> 3:18. Mr. Fred fixed the clock.




that's what happens when you eat Hotpockets.............you can't tell time..............


still 9 minutes off


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2012)

4:01


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> that's what happens when you eat Hotpockets.............you can't tell time..............
> 
> 
> still 9 minutes off



Yes I can too tell time! 


It's fixed!!!!! 



rydert said:


> Hot Pocket time?...............


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yes I can too tell time!
> 
> 
> It's fixed!!!!!



NOT 

4:24


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 6, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> NOT
> 
> 4:24



Fixed!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2012)

Where is fredw?????


4:28


----------



## fredw (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> I don't like Hotpockets you idjit.............dey give you bad breath and will burn yo tongue......
> 
> 
> what time is it?...........has anyone seen Mr. Fred? is he working on this forum clock?



Well dang.  I take a day and a half off and look what happens

But no, I'm not working on the clock.  I'm just sitting here wishing I was fishing.  Looks to me as if we have enough folks watching the clock that I should be able to slip out of here and go fishing.  

Y'all carry on.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 6, 2012)

hay MR FRED!

turkey season is over!!!!  how'd you make out for the season?

now... 263 days!?



fredw said:


> Well dang.  I take a day and a half off and look what happens
> 
> But no, I'm not working on the clock.  I'm just sitting here wishing I was fishing.  Looks to me as if we have enough folks watching the clock that I should be able to slip out of here and go fishing.
> 
> Y'all carry on.


----------



## fredw (Jun 7, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> hay MR FRED!
> 
> turkey season is over!!!!  how'd you make out for the season?
> 
> now... 263 days!?



It was a good season.....after zeroing in Alabama that is.

Got five this spring (three in Georgia, one in Kansas and one in Nebraska).  

How did your season go.....and do we have to wait 263 days?  Aarrggh.

Isn't this more fun than talking about a clock?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

8:56am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:30 AM.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:30 AM.



I changed my settings to GMT -4, but it don't seem to be working?

9:57 am


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 7, 2012)

I got it to within 10 mins!!! 

10:05 am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Only 3 mins off my post time


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I got it to within 10 mins!!!
> 
> 10:05 am




you so special..............and smart............


must be those SPAM sammiches you been eating


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> you so special..............and smart............
> 
> 
> must be those SPAM sammiches you been eating



I feel really spacial, and smart, but there's only one sammich that'll do that to ya......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

10:45


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I feel really spacial, and smart, but there's only one sammich that'll to that to ya......


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>





I like SPAM.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> I like SPAM.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

1:22


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 1:22




11 minutes off


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> 11 minutes off



Crap!  It's gettin worse!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Someone told me that NO ONE is working on fixing the clock....



I just heard that nasty rumor myself!!  

3:07


----------



## fredw (Jun 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Someone told me that NO ONE is working on fixing the clock....


Now that was supposed to be a secret....told in confidence.

Y'all don't believe everything you read


----------



## fredw (Jun 7, 2012)

Nitram4891, that sure is a pretty britt in your avatar.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

fredw said:


> Nitram4891, that sure is a pretty britt in your avatar.





3:44


----------



## fredw (Jun 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 3:44



But but but.....I thought that was acceptable behavior in Campfire threads


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

fredw said:


> But but but.....I thought that was acceptable behavior in Campfire threads



This thread should be moved to the On Topic forum.......this is a VERY serious subject


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yeah

4:23


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe slow'n the earths rotation would be easier!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

9:02am


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jun 8, 2012)

tiiiiiiiiiiiiiime is on my side!


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 9:02am




11 minutes off..................


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> 11 minutes off..................



Crap! 

9:45

Where is fredw?  Is he still hiding his camo and guns?


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Crap!
> 
> 9:45
> 
> Where is fredw?  Is he still hiding his camo and guns?




that's what I heard........but I was told not to tell.....


hey stringmusic..........you and hdm03 want a SPAM sammich??.................


11:30


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm supposed to leave work early; but I not really sure what time it is!

11:43


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> that's what I heard........but I was told not to tell.....
> 
> 
> hey stringmusic..........you and hdm03 want a SPAM sammich??.................
> ...



I could use a sammich.........


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> hey stringmusic..........you and hdm03 want a SPAM sammich??.................
> 
> 
> 11:30



 Only clock talk in here.























No! 

11:45 AM


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pot roast, carrots, taters and cornbread in 10. 

11:46


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my skeet houses finished......y'all come on by and shoot a couple of rounds.......i'll also make a delicious SPAM sammich for you.........


11:40


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got my skeet houses finished......y'all come on by and shoot a couple of rounds.......i'll also make a delicious SPAM sammich for you.........
> 
> 
> 11:40



I like shooting skeet

11:52am


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got my skeet houses finished......y'all come on by and shoot a couple of rounds.......i'll also make a delicious SPAM sammich for you.........
> 
> 
> 11:40



That sounds like a blast!



hdm03 said:


> I like shooting skeet
> 
> 11:52am



I love shooting skeet. 

11:54


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> I got my skeet houses finished......y'all come on by and shoot a couple of rounds.......i'll also make a delicious SPAM sammich for you.........
> 
> 
> 11:40



I aint never shot skeet, I'll ride on down the long dirt road and you can throw them sammiches for me to shoot.


11:55


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm supposed to leave work early; but I not really sure what time it is!
> 
> 11:43



Just head on out now and see if they say somethin' to ya Monday. That usually works.


11:56


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I aint never shot skeet, I'll ride on down the long dirt road and you can throw them sammiches for me to shoot.
> 
> 
> 11:55



You've never shot skeet?  Dang; who woulda thunk it

11:57


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You've never shot skeet?  Dang; who woulda thunk it
> 
> 11:57


 I *used* to like shooting skeet, now I like to watch it!
12:09


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *used* to like shooting skeet, now I like to watch it!
> 12:09



I have sat around the campfire and shot the ...... 


ketchup out of the bottle onto a spam sammich before.

12:14


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I aint never shot skeet, I'll ride on down the long dirt road and you can throw them sammiches for me to shoot.
> 
> 
> 11:55



whaaaaatttt?.......ain't never shot skeet?...really?..........odd..........come on down and I will throw you all the skeet you want to shoot at......but we can't be wasting no delicious SPAM....


12:06


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

How do ya cook a skeet?


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have sat around the campfire and shot the ......
> 
> 
> ketchup out of the bottle onto a spam sammich before.
> ...



oh yeah!!!

ketchup on SPAM.......mustard is better


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How do ya cook a skeet?



boil it............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How do ya cook a skeet?





rydert said:


> boil it............


 A LOT!!

12:20


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *used* to like shooting skeet, now I like to watch it!
> 12:09



me and you could sit in the golf cart with a "cool drink" and watch them other idjits shoot............



12:19


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Did someone say MUSTARD?

12:42


----------



## fredw (Jun 8, 2012)

Skeet.....sure brings back some memories.  I shot competitively for 20 years.

rydert, did you build regulation fields?  I always thought it would be cool to have my own skeet field.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Did someone say MUSTARD?
> 
> 12:42



Yes.  Gotta have mustard with boiled skeets!

12:57


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

fredw said:


> Skeet.....sure brings back some memories.  I shot competitively for 20 years.
> 
> rydert, did you build regulation fields?  I always thought it would be cool to have my own skeet field.



yes sir, they are regulation....... I went with the automatic throwers(holds 250 targets) with a wireless remote, so I don't have to drag wires all around....makes it easier cutting the grass too..................it is cool to be able to walk out the door, hop in the golf cart and shoot a quick round of skeet.....you are welcome to shoot anytime


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

MUSTARD


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You've never shot skeet?  Dang; who woulda thunk it
> 
> 11:57





rydert said:


> whaaaaatttt?.......ain't never shot skeet?...really?..........odd..........come on down and I will throw you all the skeet you want to shoot at......but we can't be wasting no delicious SPAM....
> 
> 
> 12:06



Yep, ain't never done it, don't really know why.

Rydert, I'd love to meet ya' a shoot some with ya', if'n you aint to far away. Let me know.

..... I'll stop by the grocery sto' on the way and pick us up some.......... hot pockets


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How do ya cook a skeet?



Found some recipes.



> I heard that you're supposed to roll em in horse or cow manure,season with salt and pepper,then bake em on a cedar board for about one hour at 350. Remove em from oven,scrape manure from skeet and eat the manure with a side of cedar shavings.





> Try preparing them in a chowder, kind of like clams. Use a tomato base "Manhattan" style for the orange ones, or a cream base "New England" style for the white ones. Add other spices and veggies to taste.





> Another thing to try is take the larger pieces from the broken ones and serve them with chunky salsa (not some brand made in NYC) like you would tortilla chips.





1:38


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Found some recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




google really is yo friend


2:04


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> google really is yo friend
> 
> 
> 2:04





2:16


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

fredw said:


> Skeet.....sure brings back some memories.  I shot competitively for 20 years.
> 
> rydert, did you build regulation fields?  I always thought it would be cool to have my own skeet field.



Well I'll be.  I shot competitively for years as well...in the tri state region...NY, NJ & CT.     Haven't shot any in a long time though...my swing may be a little off.      2:28


----------



## fredw (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I'll be.  I shot competitively for years as well...in the tri state region...NY, NJ & CT.     Haven't shot any in a long time though...my swing may be a little off.      2:28


I started at Thunder Mountain in Ringwood NJ.  Shot in NJ, NY and PA for three years before moving back home to Georgia.

And.....I know my swing is off.

2:35


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Fred, is it working now?

3:48


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

3:52


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

6:45


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 8, 2012)

7:36! Now my microwave's wrong!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> 7:36! Now my microwave's wrong!



my microwave keeps saying pf and I go to the political forum but it doesn't seem to help.  

9:55


----------



## rydert (Jun 9, 2012)

Hellooooooooo.........

4:58


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

rydert said:


> yes sir, they are regulation....... I went with the automatic throwers(holds 250 targets) with a wireless remote, so I don't have to drag wires all around....makes it easier cutting the grass too..................it is cool to be able to walk out the door, hop in the golf cart and shoot a quick round of skeet.....you are welcome to shoot anytime





That sounds like a sweet set up !!!!  Personally I love 5 stand and sporting clays !!! 




Oh and the clock's still wrong . . .


----------



## T.P. (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh how I love to shoot some skeet.

6:45


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 9, 2012)

I repaired skeet, trap, sporting clays machines for a while and helped at some big shoots here in savannah.

Killin clay is addictive but that is not a problem for all of us strong minded people here.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2012)

Shot till dark last night..........






10:35


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 10, 2012)

It's time to install lights now.  The targets really show up under lights.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It's time to install lights now.  The targets really show up under lights.



Yep.......I agree




2:02


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2012)

They let me out this morning. I hope my problem with the clock is took care of !!    I guess time will tell !!


10:34 AM


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if it's time to eat breakfast or lunch...or neither

10:46


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2012)

11:25am


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 11:25am



9 minutes...........................it's supposed to be fixed today, if it don't rain.............





11:20


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

come on 5 o'clock!

12:53


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

buncha clock watchers....................it gonna be fixed today unless it rains............


12:56


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

rydert said:


> buncha clock watchers....................it gonna be fixed today unless it rains............
> 
> 
> 12:56



Is your "long dirt drive" in Georgia? if so, it's RAINING!

clock isn't getting fixed today either 

2:49


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Is your "long dirt drive" in Georgia? if so, it's RAINING!
> 
> clock isn't getting fixed today either
> 
> 2:49




yep....its in Georgia.........but the drive is so long that the rain hasn't got there yet......................................



3:41


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

4:17.  

I'm hawngry.


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 4:17.
> 
> I'm hawngry.



Drink ya a protein shake and hang in there






4:18


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 4:17.
> 
> I'm hawngry.



I was just eating my Snickers, looked out the window and saw Aretha running up the street. Guess I had turned into a Diva 

4:32


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I was just eating my Snickers, looked out the window and saw Aretha running up the street. Guess I had turned into a Diva
> 
> 4:32


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I was just eating my Snickers, looked out the window and saw Aretha running up the street. Guess I had turned into a Diva
> 
> 4:32



who?...........................

4:25


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

rydert said:


> who?...........................
> 
> 4:25



really? 

google it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2012)

4:43pm and the sun just came out on L-ville


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

still raining here..........now we under a flood watch.........


4:37


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 11, 2012)

sun still peeking through here

4:47


----------



## rydert (Jun 11, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> really?
> 
> google it




google don't know either

4:38


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is it fixed yet?


4:56


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 11, 2012)

Time to go home!


4:58


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

Clock is gonna be fixed today if it don't rain...................




that's what I heard............................



9:17


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

10:29


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 10:29





10 minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> 10 minutes



Crap....it was only 9 minutes 

10:34


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

sprinkling here.......guess that means that the clock won't get fixed today..............



11:27


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> sprinkling here.......guess that means that the clock won't get fixed today..............
> 
> 
> 
> 11:27



You're only 3 minutes off!!! 

somebody musta worked the grave yard shift last night.


11:48 am


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice and sunny here

12:26


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm either late or early for something


12:41


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm either late or early for something
> 
> 
> 12:41


11 minutes......yo clock is weird.......

if you would be still it might work better...........






12:48


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

everybody's clock is weird compared to the forum clock



5:45


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

grlshnt2 said:


> everybody's clock is weird compared to the forum clock
> 
> 
> 
> 5:45





5:45???.............................


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> 5:45???.............................



Holy motha of god; what am I still doing here


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy motha of god; what am I still doing here



like a moth to a flame.......................................



3:46


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

3:58.  

I wanna beer.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

I want multiple beers

4:19


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

for forty for.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

3 more days.........................


9:41


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> 3 more days.........................
> 
> 
> 9:41



till what? 

9:52


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

9:53

Coffee is kickin in!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> 3 more days.........................
> 
> 
> 9:41





hdm03 said:


> till what?
> 
> 9:52



Till nanner time!!!!!!!!







12:13 pm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

This is only a test.......


12:48


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Test Failed.........

12:57


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

1:09


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> till what?
> 
> 9:52





till i'm gone........................

1:10


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Till nanner time!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you and yo dancin nanners.....................




1:11


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> you and yo dancin nanners.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're only two minutes off now!! whooooot!!

What you doin' to get yo clock closer than ever'body else?

1:48 pm


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

1:50


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You're only two minutes off now!! whooooot!!
> 
> What you doin' to get yo clock closer than ever'body else?
> 
> 1:48 pm



guessing......................................








2:06


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> 2:04pm..time is going backwards????



dang...........you within 1 minutes...........you guess better than I do........



2:09


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

2:21


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

2:17 pm


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

2:16 pm


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> 2:17 pm





stringmusic said:


> 2:16 pm





2:18 pm


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> 2:18 pm


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> 2:18 pm



you good a guessing too....................................









2:27


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

wow 13 pages


2:43


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sure wish Mr Fred would sell his house and fix the clock.


2:47


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 13, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sure wish Mr Fred would sell his house and fix the clock.
> 
> 
> 2:47



I'm seriously thinking about buying it myself just fo that reason 


2:53


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anybody seen Mr. Fred?........don't reckon his real estate agent got him locked up somewhere do ya?.............





3:50


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

It is now 4:01 PM Eastern Standard Time.

Where is Jebadiah One Eye?


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

2 more days....................................





8:24


----------



## fredw (Jun 14, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sure wish Mr Fred would sell his house and fix the clock.
> 
> 
> 2:47



Me too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2012)

fredw said:


> Me too.





9:05


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 14, 2012)

11:34:06


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> 11:34:06



good idea putting the seconds on there





9:19:07


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2012)

rydert said:


> good idea putting the seconds on there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang; we should have been doing that all along 

9:39:36


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

this clock is actually within a jiffy of being correct.......................




not.......




10:45:22.001


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2012)

rydert said:


> this clock is actually within a jiffy of being correct.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  Now you're really taking it up a notch


11:29:41:03


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Wow!  Now you're really taking it up a notch
> 
> 
> 11:29:41:03




I can't let dawg2 out do me............................







11:34:48.001


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=852

Thursday, June 14, 2012 at 11:51:21 AM EDT


11:40.03.001


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=852
> 
> Thursday, June 14, 2012 at 11:51:21 AM EDT
> 
> ...



that clock ain't no good..........it didn't even know where Kite was.............





11:45:33.009


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 14, 2012)

11:56:05


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 14, 2012)

rydert said:


> that clock ain't no good..........it didn't even know where Kite was.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Stupid clock, the one we got is better and it don't even know what time it is.


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

just got the "word" that the clock is gonna be fixed shortly.....................................






1:03:03.001


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

4:11:15..


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

If y'all can get this thread to page 19 it will close


----------



## rydert (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> If y'all can get this thread to page 19 it will close




how will I know what time it is if this thread closes?....................




4:26:29.001


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

rydert said:


> how will I know what time it is if this thread closes?....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

rydert said:


> how will I know what time it is if this thread closes?....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good greif!!! ask fred


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 14, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> good greif!!! ask fred



Why he can't even fix the clock.


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

one more day..........................................







7:07:09.003


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

it's all downhill from here....................................................






12:31:39.008


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh build me a home,
Where the buffalo roam
and the clock is always right on.

12:43:27


----------



## rydert (Jun 15, 2012)

2:34:01.003


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 15, 2012)

Does anybody really know what time it is...



7.55.07


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 17, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Does anybody really know what time it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 7.55.07



No 


10:30:.223


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 20, 2012)

1:04:18


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought this got banded. 

1:05


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I thought this got banded.
> 
> 1:05



Not yet 




1:53:15


----------



## fredw (Jun 20, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> If y'all can get this thread to page 19 it will close



Yup


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> Yup








2:27.43


----------



## T.P. (Jun 20, 2012)

3:05


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> 1:04:18



Managed to go 3 days...it almost disappeared...and you bumped it ttt



3:05


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 20, 2012)

only thirteen pages.

only three words

Three Oh Seven


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

Hilton Head Island

Eight fifty eight


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hilton Head Island
> 
> Eight fifty eight



Must be nice.

nine nine teen


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Must be nice.
> 
> nine nine teen


It sure is

Nine six teen


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> It sure is
> 
> Nine six teen



do some fishin?

Nine twenty Seven


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

Just being lazy


Nine twenty two


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

Seaweed on beach



Eleven forty four


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2012)

don't eat sand
two thirty nine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

no wind today

3:16


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> don't eat sand
> two thirty nine



Sand not good


Three thirty seven


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Sand not good
> 
> 
> Three thirty seven



Niether is SPAM 

fo fo'teen.


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Niether is SPAM
> 
> fo fo'teen.



SPAM IS good..........



4:12:55


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> SPAM IS good..........
> 
> 
> 
> 4:12:55



Great with mustard

4:24


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

Hotpockets is bad




Fo one fo


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> SPAM IS good..........
> 
> 
> 
> 4:12:55





pstrahin said:


> Great with mustard
> 
> 4:24





rydert said:


> Hotpockets is bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two SPAM idjits

fo twenty six


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Great with mustard
> 
> 4:24



You smart feller


Fo one seven


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> You aint smart
> 
> 
> Fo one seven



I fix post


fo thirty three


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Two smart fellers
> 
> fo twenty six



Thank you string

Fo twenty fo


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Thank you string
> 
> Fo twenty fo



String is Nice

4:38:14


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Thank you string
> 
> Fo twenty fo





pstrahin said:


> String is Nice
> 
> 4:38:14





You two idjits.

fo fo'ty six


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

I kill SPAM



fo fo'ty se'm


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

SPAM with beer.........




Four fifty eight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2012)

B'fast fried spam

six PM


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> B'fast fried spam
> 
> six PM



SPAM at beach



Nine fifty fo


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2012)

one zero one four


----------



## rydert (Jun 22, 2012)

Bike seat hard.........




Eight twenty five


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 22, 2012)

rydert said:


> Bike seat hard.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try a tricycle


ate fo-t-fo


----------



## rydert (Jun 22, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Try a tricycle
> 
> 
> ate fo-t-fo



Too many wheels


Ten twenty two


----------



## rydert (Jun 22, 2012)

Girls in bikinis ..........


One quenty nine


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 22, 2012)

Time to Go?

four twenty six


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Time to Go?
> 
> four twenty six



Time fo me

fo fo sevn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2012)

Tis POETS day

5:20


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2012)

22:13


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2012)

Quentyduece farteen


----------



## rydert (Jun 22, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Quentyduece farteen



What dat mean........



Twelve twenty five


----------



## T.P. (Jun 23, 2012)

rydert said:


> What dat mean........
> 
> 
> 
> Twelve twenty five



Sorry, I thought I was still on another forum. 22:14.. or, 10:14.


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2012)

It is hot


Three fity fo


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 24, 2012)

My phobia is still under control, no clock worries !!! Thanks to that talk I had and my short stay in a room with no wenders !! First time I ever seen bed mattresses nailed to the walls !!  Anyways.................... 11:54


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2012)

Clock is fixed.........





Three one zero


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

99 forum clocks on the wall
99 forum clocks
if one of thems off
they all will be

free twenty free


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2012)

fo twenty


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2012)

fo fo tee


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 25, 2012)

14 pages...nonsense

fo fitty wern


----------



## T.P. (Jun 25, 2012)

fi-****i-to


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2012)

Clock is fixed.......



Eleven ****i free


----------



## rydert (Jun 26, 2012)

Wind is blowing.......



Fo fo zero


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2012)

rydert said:


> Clock is fixed.......
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven ****i free



No it's not

fo fitty deuce


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunch is over

12:33


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 27, 2012)

One Twenty Seven


----------



## jonjon528 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is fo sho some absolute silliness.

won fitty fo.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2012)

two'lem'n


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2012)

If you were on Jepordy and the answer was "Game Time" what is the question?


900 seconds past two


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If you were on Jepordy and the answer was "Game Time" what is the question?
> 
> 
> 900 seconds past two



Shouldn't it be "WHAT IS 900 seconds past two"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2012)

What is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






tutusics


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Shouldn't it be "WHAT IS 900 seconds past two"




Idjit.




2760 seconds past two


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If you were on Jepordy and the answer was "Game Time" what is the question?
> 
> 
> 900 seconds past two



what is?........the best time to eat a SPAM sammich






tree fifty seben


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2012)

3000 seconds till 5


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 28, 2012)

rydert said:


> what is?........the best time to eat a SPAM sammich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You jus' loss all yo money.




900 seconds afta fo.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> If you were on Jepordy and the answer was "Game Time" what is the question?



What is, what time is it? 





 won thowsand twenty seconds past fo.


----------



## rydert (Jun 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You jus' won all tha money.






I figured that was right.........thanks string!!










fo oh nine


----------



## T.P. (Jun 28, 2012)

quintyoneminiaddafo


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

four fifty one


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

32,400 seconds until 5


----------



## rydert (Jun 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 32,400 seconds until 5



now that is carrying it to a higher level.............



ate one sicks


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

Eleven thirty six.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

time to eat


----------



## T.P. (Jun 29, 2012)

One hundred eighty five days before next year.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2012)

T.P. said:


> One hundred eighty five days before next year.



Or 15,984,000 seconds


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 29, 2012)

710 post and da clock still broke.
Time flies when da time ain't on time.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

1300 Hours.


----------



## rydert (Jun 29, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> 710 post and da clock still broke.
> Time flies when da time ain't on time.



712 post and the clock is fixed










quelve fitty fo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it time to fix the time?

wunfottysvn


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2012)

0.0964^a6584(X-89644) lightyears away from five o'clock.


----------



## rydert (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow its hot






Tree one nine


----------



## rydert (Jun 30, 2012)

It is still hot.........






Quelve ****i one


----------



## T.P. (Jun 30, 2012)

one oh fo


----------



## rydert (Jul 1, 2012)

Thundering 



Seven ought one


----------



## T.P. (Jul 1, 2012)

Wind blowing at siete viente seite.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

cloudy and humid.............











nine quenty fo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2012)

7.2.12


neinfiddysicks


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

won oh fo oh


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

gizzards fo lunch 



eleven ****i tree


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

nobody know the troubles I seen
nobody knows the sorrow.

twelve ee leven


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

hang down ya head Tom Dooley
hang down ya head and cry





two ****i one


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

I was drunk the day my mama
got outta prison.

two forty seven


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

Mama tried to raise me better...


to farty niin


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey, if the sun don't come up tomorrow....
People, I've had a good time...





two foty two


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

Peace, love and crabs.

free oh ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

Crabs are itchy.......................




i'm gonna hire a wino to decorate our home......




tree ought nine


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

thought it was:

Love, peace and hair grease

free twenty seven


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

stay on topic...................................


tree quenty tree


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hey, if the sun don't come up tomorrow....
> People, I've had a good time...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just laid up here in a Kowntry state of mind 

My favorite.



rydert said:


> Crabs are itchy.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... and a pay phone in the hallway when your friends can't find their car.... 

Yo taste in music is much better'n yo taste in sammiches.



tree ****y sem'


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

Trailers for sale or rent
rooms to let fifty cents


three forty four


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain't got no cigarettes...


treefiddyduece


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 2, 2012)

T.P. said:


> No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain't got no cigarettes...
> 
> 
> treefiddyduece



Imma maaaaaaaan of means by no means...... king of da road......



fo'O fizzle


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again....



fo oh sem'


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

my parties all over before it begins


fo seben teen


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2012)

We was busted in Bailor county ...at fo-twinny, of course.


----------



## rydert (Jul 2, 2012)

I was a dam builder across the river deep and wide
Where steel and water did collide






fo one two


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado, I slipped and fell into the wet concrete below at fo fo oh.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 2, 2012)

the first thing i remember knowing
was a lonesome whistle blowing

IT IS 1700 Hours!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2012)

five oh clock


Anybody seen fredw lately?  Did he sell that house yet?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2012)

I was born'd a coal miners daughter


seventeen ten


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 2, 2012)

Time it is?


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

I was thumbin' back from Montgomery
with a guitar on my back
When a stranger pulled up beside me in an antique Cadillac








seben quenty one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

He was dressed like niteenfiddy, half-drunk and holler-eyed

ni wun ni


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

I was sittin in this beer-joint down in Houston Texas....we's drinkin Colorado kool-aid, and talkin to some Mexicans.


9fiddyone


----------



## fredw (Jul 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> five oh clock
> 
> 
> Anybody seen fredw lately?  Did he sell that house yet?



Unfortunately (for me) not.....it's been on the market two months today.  I'm too old for this stuff


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I was sittin in this beer-joint down in Houston Texas....we's drinkin Colorado kool-aid, and talkin to some Mexicans.
> 
> 
> 9fiddyone



Now big man, you get the urge to spit a little beer, 
Just open up your hand there, and spit it in your own ear.

 I'd about forgot that one, hadn't heard it in years.

treeaddertin


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

fredw said:


> Unfortunately (for me) not.....it's been on the market two months today.  I'm too old for this stuff



Mr. Fred........you feeling better?.........between you trying to sell yo house and being sick,this clock won't never get fixed..............



ten one nine


----------



## fredw (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> Mr. Fred........you feeling better?.........between you trying to sell yo house and being sick,this clock won't never get fixed..............
> 
> 
> 
> ten one nine


Yup....doing better although I don't have much strength yet.  Move around a little and I'm ready to sit back down.  The fish are getting fat and sassy in my absence

Realtor lady was here yesterday to discuss the reasoning behind the house not getting a lot of showings in the past 30 days.  Dang heart monitor went off twice during the conversation.  I think she was a little apprehensive about bringing that conversation up


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Now big man, you get the urge to spit a little beer,
> Just open up your hand there, and spit it in your own ear.
> 
> I'd about forgot that one, hadn't heard it in years.
> ...



Won't be no trouble thay way...that's what I heard him say. Than I said, bar-maid, set us up with a round of that Colorado Koo-aid.


lemoclock


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

hang in there Mr. Fred.....................









ten foty nine


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> ten foty nine



Both yo clocks are wrong...


lem ought ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Both yo clocks are wrong...
> 
> 
> lem ought ate



musta been from dat lightn' storm....................



leben ought nine


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Get better Mr Fred.


levin ****y


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

Off to town 

leven thurdy foor


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

He's an old hippy, and he don't know what to do. Should he hang on to the old, should he grab onto the new...


lem farty sicks


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

I left Oklahoma, drivin in a Pontiac, just about to lose my mind.... I was goin to Arizona, maybe on to California where the people all live so fine.....


lem fiddy too


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

He grows a little garden in the backyard by the fence, he's consumin' what he's growin, nowadays in self-defense.......

lem fiddy fowuh


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

My mama called me crazy my daddy said I'uz lazy, but I'm gonna show 'em all this time....

Lem fiddy fife


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a common man, drive a common van, my dog ain't got a pedigree.......



twelvin' sicksteen


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

Ten years on the road pickin' one-night stands, speedin' my young life away...

XII:XL


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

Tell me one more time just so's I'll understand, are you sure Hank done it this'away?


quelve fotyfi


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

Lawd I've seen the world with'a five piece band... lookin at the back side'a me...

quelve foty sem


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr.Weatherman 
What is your forecast...........










quelve ****i seben


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

Singin my songs an one of his now an then, but I don't think Hank done it this'away.

quelve fiddy ate


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> Mr.Weatherman
> What is your forecast...........
> 
> 
> ...



I need some blue skies and sunshine I need a good outlook tonight

XII:LVIV


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I need some blue skies and sunshine I need a good outlook tonight
> 
> XII:LVIV



cause I've had too many highs and too many lows.........










one ought nine


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

Too much spam and too many tornadoes.....

II:X


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Too much spam and too many tornadoes.....
> 
> II:X



wait............what?..........does have a nice ring to it.....





two ought two


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey, I'm just a singer, a natural-born guitar ringer
Kind of a clinger, to sad old songs.......

Too twinnyate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, I'm just a singer, a natural-born guitar ringer
> Kind of a clinger, to sad old songs.......
> 
> Too twinnyate



I'm not a walk-behinder, I'm a new note finder....





to ****i to


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I'm not a walk-behinder, I'm a new note finder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But my names a reminder

to fity to


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

of a blues man that's already gone.....


to fiddy fi


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to spit some beechnut in that dudes eye


to fity fi


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'd like to spit some beechnut in that dudes eye
> 
> 
> to fity fi



And sit back and drank some colt 45!



tree oh 9


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

King Kobra is stronger.


lll : llll <strike>llll</strike>


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2012)

All my rowdy friends have settled down, and they seem to be more into laid back songs.


niin farty duece


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

Nobody wants to get drunk and get loud......




Leben one seben


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2012)

Everybody just wants to go back home. I myself have seen my wilder days, and I have seen my name at the top of the page...


niin oh ate


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2012)

nin thurdy for


----------



## rydert (Jul 4, 2012)

He stopped loving her today ....



Seven quenty ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2012)

rydert said:


> He stopped loving her today ....
> 
> 
> 
> Seven quenty ate



They placed a wreath upon his door....



Ate queny fore


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 5, 2012)

And soon they'll carry him away.

tin foaty seben


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

I like my whiskey on ice and my women on fire................







one ought ought


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Like a good soundin' guitar and won't be called a liar......







tree foty fo


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

It's rainin' men; hallelujah it's rainin men   

fo oh fo


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It's rainin' men; hallelujah it's rainin men
> 
> fo oh fo






fo thurdy to


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2012)

I like big butts and I can not lie, you other brothers can't deny....



fo foty fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Who dat is dat my baby daddy? 

sevum fiddyfi


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2012)

A lot of folks seen him, and they all say, he had his head out the window yelling " clear the way".......


ate fiddy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2012)

Keep on keepin' on the low road, Chesapeake and Ohio
'Cause on the higher ground you will find
Elephant Riders 
To the Northwest
Bring news of battle

ate fiddyfo


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

She grew up in an Indiana town
Had a good lookin' mama who never was around............









tin fity ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2012)

But she grew up tall and she grew up right With them Indiana boys on an Indiana night.



lem fiddy tree


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey! 
Macho, macho man 
I've got to be, a macho man 
Macho, macho man 
I've got to be a macho!



twelve foty ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey!
> Macho, macho man
> I've got to be, a macho man
> Macho, macho man
> ...



why didn't you do YMCA?.............



Quelve foty ought


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> why didn't you do YMCA?.............
> 
> 
> 
> Quelve foty ought



Cause I'm feeling all macho today 

twelve fifty sev


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 6, 2012)

Once I was climbing the garden wall.
 I slipped and had a terrible fall.

Won oh oh


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you really want to hurt me
Do you really want to
Make me cry
Do you really want to hurt me
Do you really want to
Make me cry



won oh tree


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

page 17

@ one fity one


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> crap





won oh fo


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm betting you like bebop
And i'm betting you love creep mode............







one ought ate


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

Listen to the ground
there is movement all around
there is somthin goin down
i can feel it.

one two three


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Listen to the ground
> there is movement all around
> there is somthin goin down
> i can feel it.
> ...




On the waves of the air
There is dancin' out there
If it's somethin' we can share
We can steal it

one one fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2012)

The old man was covered with tatoos and scars
he got some in prison and others in bars
the rest he got workin' on old junk cars
in the daytime

II: VI


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 6, 2012)

Once while swimming cross turtle creek
Man them snappers right at my feet
Sure was hard swimming cross that thing

ni-ji  juu gofun


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 7, 2012)

Dropped acid, Blue Oyster Cult concert, 14 years old
And I thought them lasers was a spider chasing me 
On the way home got pulled over in Rogersville Alabama
With a half-ounce of weed and a case of Sterling Bigmouth

XII:XII


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2012)

Well my name's John Lee Pettimore 
Same as my daddy and his daddy before 
You hardly ever saw Grandaddy down here 
He only came to town about twice a year 


XII:LXI


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2012)

It happens out in vegas happens in moline
 On the blue blood streets of boston
 Up in berkeley and out in queens
 And it went on yesterday and it's going on tonight
 Somewhere there's somebody ain't treatin' somebody right


QUELVE FIDDY


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2012)

Put me on a mountain, way back in the backwoods
Put me on a lake with biggin on the line
Put me around a campfire cooking something I just cleaned
You do your thing, I'll do mine








eight ought tree


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 10, 2012)

FORGET THE CLOCK!

I hit the calendar link by mistake. You know, right next to new posts.

That thing is on dec 2009!

One hour and 9 minutes VS 2.5+years!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> FORGET THE CLOCK!
> 
> I hit the calendar link by mistake. You know, right next to new posts.
> 
> ...



Oh snap.  sumthin else ta worry bout!


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2012)

georgia_home said:


> FORGET THE CLOCK!
> 
> I hit the calendar link by mistake. You know, right next to new posts.
> 
> ...




I'm so confused..........................and I have posted in this thread numerous times......so I won't get to be a mod. or an admin.........now what am I gonna do.........




ate one ate     
year = two double ought nine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)

V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly. 

Many times owner/operators will buy a cpu or bank of them without worrying too much about the date and time, since their primary function is to operate as a server. When this occurs and the date and time of the v-bulletin software isn't matched up to whatever the server computer is displaying then there is an incompatibility that cannot be corrected by the mods, admin or users. 

It has to occur at the server IT location..

We now return control of your computer (insert twilight zone music here)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)
> 
> V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly.
> 
> ...



This is a red letter piece of information.   Are you bucking for a name change?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This is a red letter piece of information.   Are you bucking for a name change?



Nope, just have to read this gobbledigoop all the time when trying to fix bugs on my site. They make setting these sites up way more difficult than it has to be...


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)
> 
> V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly.
> 
> ...



I don't get it..............................










niner ****i fiver


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)
> 
> V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly.
> 
> ...





And it only took 800 something posts to get here.

tin O' sicks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> And it only took 800 something posts to get here.
> 
> tin O' sicks



You shoulda seen how long  it took to get quack logged back on over at the other place. He lost his key and we had to have another one made...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)
> 
> V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be just as easy to look at your wristwatch to know what time it is.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all ready for dis'? (insert jock jams 2Unlimited music here)
> 
> V-bulletin clocks are dependent on the server they use. If it is an independent server then the clock and date MUST be sync'd with the time and date on the server in order for the users control panel options to work properly.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but why don't the clock show the right time? 


tin fiddyate


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoulda seen how long  it took to get quack logged back on over at the other place. He lost his key and we had to have another one made...





Figures. Only Quack. 

levin ate teen


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2012)

the clock is fixed.......Miguel done told em how to fix it






tree foty ate


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

phor aught phor


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2012)

Jang-a-lang Jang-a-lang

fo oh niin


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2012)

lightnin' just struck


0ne 0ne fo.................i think


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

duece wern oh


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2012)

duece uno duece


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

duece duece fo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

II XXVI


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2012)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 832 
User Name Posts 
rydert  167 
hdm03  91 
Les Miles  74 
pstrahin  56 
T.P.  50 
stringmusic  46 
Miguel Cervantes  32 
Nicodemus  30 
Lukikus2  24 
Nitram4891  21 
Muddyfoots  18 
georgia_home  17 
fredw  17 
GrlsHnt2  15 
NCHillbilly  15 
greg_n_clayton  14 
mudracing101  13 
gobbleinwoods  12 
pbradley  12 
Hooked On Quack  12 
243Savage  11 
modern_yeoman  9 
crappiedex  7 
boneboy96  7 
Keebs  7 
kracker  6 
dawg2  6 
Workin2Hunt  5 
snookdoctor  4 
RUTTNBUCK  4 
ButcherTony  4 
Jeff C.  3 
rhbama3  3 
slip  3 
Bilge Rat LT 20  3 
shakey gizzard  2 
elfiii  2 
Hornet22  1 
XIronheadX  1 
tcward  1 
jonjon528  1 
KYBOWHUNTER  1 
WELLS8230  1 
KyDawg  1 
Battlewagon  1 
gtparts  1 
win280  1 

I'm buying rydert a watch fo Christmas.



tu thirdy fizzle


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang doode; you must have a lot of time on yo hands today 

duece dirty ate


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang doode; you must have a lot of time on yo hands today
> 
> duece dirty ate



Naw man, just click on the number of posts to a particular thread on the main page and it pops right up. 


I might have still done it though, work ain't much fun.


too fowty phive


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 832
> User Name Posts
> rydert  167
> ...



WOW 



hdm03 said:


> Dang doode; you must have a lot of time on yo hands today
> 
> duece dirty ate



Yeh, right! 

II XXXXVI


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 832
> User Name Posts
> rydert  167
> ...




dang........don't wait until Christmas....this thread will be closed befo then



thanks for bringing me back to reality..........I'm not posting in this thread anymore..................






SIKE......
tree quenty fo


----------



## Keebs (Jul 12, 2012)

why not?
tree foty tree


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why not?
> tree foty tree



Isn't it fun?!?!?! 

tree fo nickle


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeh, let us catch up 

twee farty sevn


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got a new Iphone...........now I have two phones and they both have clocks on them


I'm gonna post my numbers...somebody call me


fo oh one


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

weed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> weed



Weed what?

What did weed do?

fo thirdy


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> weed


----------



## rydert (Jul 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> weed



burns










fo quenty seben


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 12, 2012)

fo fo do


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> I just got a new Iphone...........now I have two phones and they both have clocks on them
> 
> 
> I'm gonna post my numbers...somebody call me
> ...



I done dialed fo oh one a hundet times, you ain't answerin' 

fofowty nizzle


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 12, 2012)

चार उनचास


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> चार उनचास





Thats two minutes off.

fo nickel duece


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

fo fity tree


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 12, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Thats two minutes off.
> 
> fo nickel duece



Sorry doode.  

Ä�tyÅ™i padesát Ä�tyÅ™i


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2012)

Patriot44 said:


> Sorry doode.
> 
> Ä�tyÅ™i padesát Ä�tyÅ™i






fo fiddy sicks


leavin' work now........


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 12, 2012)

They let me out of the coat that  keeps my arms pinned tightly to my chest !!  And for all of you that care !! I am still doin good with the clock being the way that it will be !!!  



ate 7 teen


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2012)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.

ate fotey fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

I got 'em. 

nueve y ocho horas.


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

harvest time.........................



niner ought sixer


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

How much?

tin fiddy


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> How much?
> 
> tin fiddy




ten foty fo dollars


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2012)

tin filthy ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Good price depending on the quantity/quality. Last dude charged me tin fiddy ate dollars.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey hey, the working man, the working man like me
 I ain't never been on welfare, that's one place I won't be


skraight up won


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

I got heah late, it be
won tin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

won quelve here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

He's a snake in the grass, I'll tell you, guys
He may look dumb, but that's just a disguise,
He's a mastermind in the ways of espionage.....

l : <strike>llll </strike><strike>llll</strike> llll


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

There's something happening here 
What it is ain't exactly clear 
There's a man with a gun over there 
Telling me I got to beware 


w0n quenty duece


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

*They all started lookin' real suspicious at him
  And he jumped up and said, "Just wait a minute, Jim,
  You know he's lyin', I've been livin' here all of my life
  I'm a faithful follower of brother John Birch
  And I belong to the Antioch Baptist Church

won qwenty VI
*


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Purple haze all around 
Don't know if I'm comin' up or down 
Am I happy or in misery? 
Whatever it is, that girl put a spell on me


won quenty sem


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

....and I ain't even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife


I:XXVII


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

So call up Trudy on the telephone 
Send her a letter in the mail 
Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas 
And they won't let me outta this jail

won quenty niin


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Purple haze all around
> Don't know if I'm comin' up or down
> Am I happy or in misery?
> Whatever it is, that girl put a spell on me
> ...



*plays air guitar* Squow now now , skwow now now, skow now now, now

I:XXX


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> So call up Trudy on the telephone
> Send her a letter in the mail
> Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas
> And they won't let me outta this jail
> ...



if she asks you how I'm farin'
tell her I'm just about to lose my mind
worried about ol' Johnny Lee Walker
and the girl I left behind

l: lll l


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

*Then    he started sayin' somethin' 'bout the way I was dressed But I didn't wait around    to hear the rest I was too busy movin' and hopin' I didn't run out of luck And    when I hit the ground I was makin' tracks And they were just takin' my car off    the jacks So I threw the man a twenty and jumped in and fired that mother up

I: thurdy tree
*


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> He's a snake in the grass, I'll tell you, guys
> He may look dumb, but that's just a disguise,
> He's a mastermind in the ways of espionage.....
> 
> l : <strike>llll </strike><strike>llll</strike> llll





Keebs said:


> *They all started lookin' real suspicious at him
> And he jumped up and said, "Just wait a minute, Jim,
> You know he's lyin', I've been livin' here all of my life
> I'm a faithful follower of brother John Birch
> ...





NCHillbilly said:


> ....and I ain't even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife
> 
> 
> I:XXVII





Keebs said:


> *Then    he started sayin' somethin' 'bout the way I was dressed But I didn't wait around    to hear the rest I was too busy movin' and hopin' I didn't run out of luck And    when I hit the ground I was makin' tracks And they were just takin' my car off    the jacks So I threw the man a twenty and jumped in and fired that mother up
> 
> I: thurdy tree
> *






won thidy ate


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Theeeeeeeerrrs a bathroom on the right.







won fordy tu


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *Then    he started sayin' somethin' 'bout the way I was dressed But I didn't wait around    to hear the rest I was too busy movin' and hopin' I didn't run out of luck And    when I hit the ground I was makin' tracks And they were just takin' my car off    the jacks So I threw the man a Qwenty and jumped in and fired that mother up
> 
> 
> *



won fotie fo


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Theeeeeeeerrrs a bathroom on the right.
> 
> 
> won fordy tu



I see the bad moon arising.  
I see trouble on the way.  
I see earthquakes and lightnin'.  
I see bad times today.  

Juan foty ate


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Welllll iss floodin down in Texassss,
Allll the telephone lines are gawnnn...


1 foty sebn


----------



## rydert (Jul 13, 2012)

What? Well, how'd you get that big motorcycle up there on the high dive, Coy?
Now Coy, dad burn it, that ain't no way to act. We supposed to be pillars of the community.





one thirdy six


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Welllll iss floodin down in Texassss,
> Allll the telephone lines are gawnnn...
> 
> 
> 1 foty sebn



I been looking for my baaaaby,
but lawd I ain't heard a single sound

wunfiddy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> What? Well, how'd you get that big motorcycle up there on the high dive, Coy?
> Now Coy, dad burn it, that ain't no way to act. We supposed to be pillars of the community.
> 
> 
> ...



It's the fo-tie tird annual convention of the grand mystic royal order of the nobles of the Ali babba temple of the Shrine

Wunfiddywun


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

We walked through the door and the place was jammed the lights were low they had a punk rock band 
and some orange-head feller singin' 'bout suicide 

won fiddy too


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 13, 2012)

..  -  +  ..  ...  +  -.  ---  .--  +  ---  -.  .  +  ..-.  ..  ..-.  -  -.--  +  -  ....  .-.  .  .  +  .--.  --


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2012)

one nickle nickle


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> We walked through the door and the place was jammed the lights were low they had a punk rock band
> and some orange-head feller singin' 'bout suicide
> 
> won fiddy too





I said Jim don't do it there's something missin'
There's fellers dancin' and fellers kissin'
And some feller in high-heeled shoes a-wearin' panty hose

tooohnyne


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey Moe, you shoulda seen the knife he had!
Aw, Joe, them cuts ain't that deep, and you ain't hurt that bad
If you can keep this truck between the ditches I'll get you to the doctor and get you some stitches
Well, I barely got out of there alive-
Shut up Joe, and just drive.....

II:XI


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 13, 2012)

Leaves are falling all around,
Its time I was on my way.
Thanks to you, Im much obliged
For such a pleasant stay.


2 ****y


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Leaves are falling all around,
> Its time I was on my way.
> Thanks to you, Im much obliged
> For such a pleasant stay.
> ...


Ramble on
Now's the time, the time is now
Sing my song
I'm goin' 'round the world
I got to find my girl
On my way
I've been this way ten years to the day
Ramble on
I gotta find the queen of all my dreams

too ****y fo


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2012)

Was the dark of the moon on the sixth of June 
In a Kenworth pullin' logs 
Cab over Pete with a reefer on 
And a Jimmy haulin' hogs 
We is headin' for bear on I-one-oh 
'Bout a mile outta Shaky Town 
I says, "Big Ben, this here's Rubber Duck. 
And I'm about to put the hammer down." 



to thirdy ate


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

...and eleven long-haired frends of Jesus in a chartreuse microbus....

toofiddy


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that, Big Ben? Negatory, Big Ben; you're still too close. Yeah, them hogs is startin' to close up my sinuses. Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten.



too fiddy fo


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Ah, you wanna give me a 10-9 on that, Big Ben? Negatory, *Big Ben*; you're still too close. Yeah, them hogs is startin' to close up my sinuses. Mercy sakes, you better back off another ten.
> 
> 
> 
> too fiddy fo



I thought he says "pig pen"


2 fiddy nizzle


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I thought he says "pig pen"
> 
> 
> 2 fiddy nizzle



He does...I didn't even read it... Just copied and paste...


tree oh ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

I come to and my brother was there
And he said, 'What's wrong with your eyes?'
I said, 'I don't know, I was chewing on a weed'
He said, 'Let me give it a try'
We spent the rest of that day and most of that night
Trying to find my brother, Bill
Caught up with him 'bout six o'clock the next mornin'
Naked, swinging on the windmill
He said he flew up there
I had to fly up and get him down
He was about half crazy


tree oh ate


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

we just smiled, sittin' there on that sack of seeds...

treetin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> we just smiled, sittin' there on that sack of seeds...
> 
> treetin


Y'all come back now, ya hear

tree ate teen


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2012)

Stroker Ace was born to race
He had a mean streak ten feet wide
A son of a gun with a taste for fun
And more than his share of pride
Take a dirt road curve with the Devil's nerve
And make a car dance across the mud
Haulin' shine was his regular line
'Til the track got in his blood



trace duece nickel


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2012)

Cable boys was white trash
They lived over on Carver's Creek.
They were mean as a snake
And sneaky as a cat
And belligerent when they'd speak.
One night the oldest brother said,
"Y'all meet me at the Wooley Swamp later
We'll take old Lucius's money
and we'll feed him to the alligators."


threethurdysem'


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

Blow their doors off, Stroker. Stand on it, Son. Ah.... you good lookin' devil, you.


tree quenty ate


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2012)

Down south there's a gamblin' sport 
Where they throw fightin' roosters in a pit
Son, I ain't sayin' what's right or wrong, just sayin' how it is....

III:XXIX


----------



## T.P. (Jul 13, 2012)

900

tree ****ie fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2012)

I got my pistols in my pockets boys, I'm Alabama bound
I got my pistols in my pockets boys, I'm Alabama bound
I'm not lookin' for no trouble, but nobody dogs me 'round


wunfiddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2012)

Now well, I'm going to fetch my woman, people
Tri-cities here I come.
Oh, well, I'm going to fetch my woman, people
Tri-cities here I come
'Cause she was raised up on that cornbread
And I know she's gonna give me some.


1fiddy6


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2012)

I was born in Mississippi and I don't take any stuff from you
Said, I was born in Mississippi and I don't take any stuff from you
And if I hit you on your head you know it's got to make it black and blue

tootirteen


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2012)

Now, when I go to Alabama 
With my pistols out about by my side 
´Cause, I ride to Alabama 
With my pistols out about by my side 
'Cause down in Alabama 
You can run, but you sure can't hide


duece duece for


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, when Vietnam was over there was no work here for me 
I had a pretty wife awaitin' and two kids I had to feed 
Well I'm one of America's heroes 
When they shoot me down won't you fly old glory proudly? 
Put my medals in the ground



duece-duece-ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2012)

Way down in columbus Georgia
Want to be back in Tennessee 


Fiver quenty sixer


----------



## T.P. (Jul 14, 2012)

Friends of mine say I oughta move to New York
 New York's fine, but it ain't Doraville
 Every night, I make a living making music
 And that's all right to folks in Doraville
 Yeah, hey hey


sicks quenny fi


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Well, when Vietnam was over there was no work here for me
> I had a pretty wife awaitin' and two kids I had to feed
> Well I'm one of America's heroes
> When they shoot me down won't you fly old glory proudly?
> ...



Actually got to sit and play that song with Jeff Carlisi from .38  when we were opening a show for them about twenty years ago. (he did the guitar on it, and Ronnie sang.) One of my favorite songs of all time.

se'em foe-ty tree


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Friends of mine say I oughta move to New York
> New York's fine, but it ain't Doraville
> Every night, I make a living making music
> And that's all right to folks in Doraville
> ...



I knew an ol' gal down in south Alabama
She was a sight to behold
Drank like a fish, and cussed like a sailor
She was a hades-raisin' soul
Everyone knew Lois 
Wild Lois
Lois could show you a time, lord what a time

My favorite ARS song

sebenfoetysicks


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2012)

In walked her daddy standin 6 foot 4
said ya aint gonna swing with my daughter no more!


Ten Zero TWOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually got to sit and play that song with Jeff Carlisi from .38  when we were opening a show for them about twenty years ago. (he did the guitar on it, and Ronnie sang.) One of my favorite songs of all time.
> 
> se'em foe-ty tree



You my hero and .38 rocks 

tin ****y uno


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2012)

three fourteen


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> three fourteen



Nice nanner! 

free free sux


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 17, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Nice nanner!
> 
> free free sux







3:46  Post Meridiem


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 17, 2012)

The cotton wood fallin' like snow in July
Sunset, riverside, four wheel drive and a tail light circle
Roll down the windows, turn it on up
Poor a little Crown in a Dixie cup
Get the party, started


IV XIII


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2012)

I volunteered for the army on my birthday
They draft the white trash first 'round here anyway

20:24 Geenwich Mean Time


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

Well you can tell 
by the way I use my walk 
I'm a woman's man 
no time to talk
Music loud and women warm 
I've been kicked around
since I was born

And now it's all right, it's ok
and you may look the other way
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother 
or whether you're a mother 
you're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin 
and everybody shakin' 
and were stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive



fo free free


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 17, 2012)

˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ



Wow; you just took it to da next level 

fo fo oh


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ





hdm03 said:


> Wow; you just took it to da next level
> 
> fo fo oh



Tru Dat

fo fity to


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ



You win.  


sicks-one-sixer


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ



Hmmmmmm....surely there has to be something in the rules about posting from Austrailia!    

Sex oh Mine!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I used to wake the mornin'
Before the rooster crowed
Searchin' for soda bottles to get myself some dough

VI:XXIII


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Curt was a black man, with white, curly hair- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
When he had a fifth of wine he did not have a care- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
He used to own an old dobro, used to play it 'cross his knee- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
I'd give old Curt my money, he'd play all day for me- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -



Ate oh fi


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2012)

Wha I did??


Ate oh sem.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ





boneboy96 said:


> Hmmmmmm....surely there has to be something in the rules about posting from Austrailia!
> 
> Sex oh Mine!




Levven one oh


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> _ Comment hidden due to low rating._



What you say??  

 leben sitting


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

It's runch time


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 18, 2012)

enod tsomla si daerhT



leven fity to


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 18, 2012)

1:11 AM 
Beijing Time (CST) +0800 UTC


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 18, 2012)

6:12 PM 
Standard Time +0100 UTC


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 18, 2012)

5:58 AM 
Standard Time +1245 UTC


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Need Gas-Ex


won nyn tin


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ˙ʎɔɐɹnɔɔɐ ʞɔolɔ ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dlǝɥ ʇou pıp ʇxǝʇ sıɥʇ ɟo uoıʇɐʇuǝıɹo ǝɥʇ sɹɐǝddɐ ʇı ˙53:40 sı ǝƃpǝlʍouʞ ʎɯ ɟo ʇsǝq ǝɥʇ oʇ 'ǝɯıʇ ʇuǝɹɹnɔ ǝɥʇ




wow....I leave for a couple of days......and look what happens......


on quenty too


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Need Gas-Ex
> 
> 
> won nyn tin



gas is good


on twin tree


----------



## rydert (Jul 18, 2012)

176 post for me in this thread..........I am the champion clock watcher and commenter..........Mr. Fredw said that this disqualified me from being a mod. or admin......I think that is discrimination........by the way, anybody heard anything out of Mr. fredw?








tree foty seben


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't seen fredw in a while; guess he's been busy with that clock



fo doo doo


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2012)

rydert said:


> 176 post for me in this thread..........I am the champion clock watcher and commenter..........Mr. Fredw said that this disqualified me from being a mod. or admin......I think that is discrimination........by the way, anybody heard anything out of Mr. fredw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure walkin the dog and kickin the cat with that hero post count...


fo fiddy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 18, 2012)

fo fity won


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

fo fity free


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 18, 2012)

...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 18, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 18, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> ...





M-Y is tha man.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 18, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





stringmusic said:


> M-Y is tha man.



The other one was taken already??  

05:07 pm


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 18, 2012)

...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 19, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> The other one was taken already??
> 
> 05:07 pm









nynniteteen


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 19, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> ...



Did you draw that on "paint"? 



If so..... 




nyntwinty1


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Clock still aint fixed??????
> 
> too ****y



Nooooooo 

do dirty un


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Did you draw that on "paint"?
> 
> If so.....
> 
> nyntwinty1



That NCHillbilly shore is a talented feller............


too ****i tree


----------



## fredw (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> 176 post for me in this thread..........I am the champion clock watcher and commenter..........Mr. Fredw said that this disqualified me from being a mod. or admin......I think that is discrimination........by the way, anybody heard anything out of Mr. fredw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's spending his time over in the serious forums....you know turkey, fish and stuff like that.

And just to clarify.....I think the quote applied to 243's position.


----------



## fredw (Jul 19, 2012)

*Two things to know*

First, this is (by far) the most responses I've gotten to a thread I started.

Secondly, 48 more posts in this thread and I'm going to lock it.  So, get your final thoughts in fellows


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2012)

fredw said:


> First, this is (by far) the most responses I've gotten to a thread I started.
> 
> Secondly, 48 more posts in this thread and I'm going to lock it.  So, get your final thoughts in fellows





Mr Fred is back. 

to fity to


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mr Fred is back.
> 
> to fity to



but for only 45 more post..........how am I gonna keep up with the time when this thread closes?.............



too foty seben


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> but for only 45 more post..........how am I gonna keep up with the time when this thread closes?.............
> 
> 
> 
> too foty seben



Maybe Fred will start a new thread since he obviously aint gonna fix the clock.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> but for only 45 more post..........how am I gonna keep up with the time when this thread closes?.............
> 
> 
> 
> too foty seben





You start it. I ain't. 

tree o tree


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

fredw said:


> First, this is (by far) the most responses I've gotten to a thread I started.
> 
> Secondly, 48 more posts in this thread and I'm going to lock it.  So, get your final thoughts in fellows


 you go Mr. Fred!


rydert said:


> but for only 45 more post..........how am I gonna keep up with the time when this thread closes?.............
> 
> 
> 
> too foty seben


 pm Mr. Fred until he starts another one?

tree ****ie ono


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> You start it. I ain't.
> 
> tree o tree



I ain't skeered to start it........only thing i'm skeered of is snakes, the dark, hotpockets and a couple of mods. and a few of the admins............and not having proper etiquette ............




tree ni teen


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2012)

and sometimes Keebs avatar...............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> and sometimes Keebs avatar...............


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> I ain't skeered to start it........only thing i'm skeered of is snakes, the dark, hotpockets and a couple of mods. and a few of the admins............and not having proper etiquette ............
> 
> 
> tree ni teen





fo o svn


----------



## rydert (Jul 19, 2012)

I just saw this snake........i'm skeered again



fo on seben


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> View attachment 677358
> 
> I just saw this snake........i'm skeered again
> 
> ...





FO tirty 1


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 19, 2012)

rydert said:


> View attachment 677358
> 
> I just saw this snake........i'm skeered again
> 
> ...



Yum. Fried rattlesnake. Just sayin'

fo fity tree


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2012)

fredw said:


> First, this is (by far) the most responses I've gotten to a thread I started.
> 
> Secondly, 48 more posts in this thread and I'm going to lock it.  So, get your final thoughts in fellows



After you lock it, then how will w know what time it is?


fi lem


----------



## T.P. (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess we'll need a "Forum clock-important information #2"


fi quelve


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 19, 2012)

Fred,

status report on "THE FIX"?

and, can i start the "Forum Clock - Important Information - Driveler Thread #2 " thread? 

with the side topic of the fact that it is still Dec 2009... as of the last check to the calender. 



fredw said:


> First, this is (by far) the most responses I've gotten to a thread I started.
> 
> Secondly, 48 more posts in this thread and I'm going to lock it.  So, get your final thoughts in fellows


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2012)

Thirty-two more posts.....


tinfiddytree


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

Thirty-one more post.


Sem fartyone


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

T minus 30 posts and counting


IX XVIII


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

T minus 29


niner deuce fo


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> ...



don't be wasting our post count


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

IS THE CLOCK FIXED YET?


tin o svn


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

Has anyone noticed the clock is off? Tenfiteen microwaves off too!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> IS THE CLOCK FIXED YET?
> 
> 
> tin o svn



The clock is getting closer to being right......but the calender is getting farther off every day that passes.


tin quenny sem


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

978 


tin quenny ate


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

Now the call it the Cadillac Ranch
We parkin cars in the old pea patch



10 quenny 9


----------



## T.P. (Jul 20, 2012)

Woooohooooo- 980


tin ****y


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

T.P. said:


> The clock is getting closer to being right......but the calender is getting farther off every day that passes.
> 
> 
> tin quenny sem



Good. That means we are getting younger 


tin ****y


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll start deleting my posts in this thread as we approach 999.  This is too important!

The clock must be fixed!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll start deleting my posts in this thread as we approach 999.  This is too important!
> 
> The clock must be fixed!!!!



Me too





Leben quenty fo


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'll start deleting my posts in this thread as we approach 999.  This is too important!
> 
> The clock must be fixed!!!!







rydert said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, like 100 



levin fotee ate


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've done my part to keep the clock thread alive, the clock must be fixed!!!!

tuelv fahty


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Yea, like 100
> 
> 
> 
> levin fotee ate



Y'all do know that the magic powers bestowed upon an admin type allow for deleted posts to be  "undeleted" don't you?


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not going to delete any then.......if Mr. Fredw is just gonna undelete them.....that sure would be a waste of my time .....and we all know....I don't be wasting time.......





One oh duece


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thirty five more

Could y'all get on the stick and let's get this thing done?  I'm going to be really busy tomorrow with non-forum stuff and, in my absence,  would hate to see this grow beyond its manageable limit


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> Thirty five more
> 
> Could y'all get on the stick and let's get this thing done?  I'm going to be really busy tomorrow with non-forum stuff and, in my absence,  would hate to see this grow beyond its manageable limit



I'm trying Mr. Fred........I'm gonna be busy tomorrow too......I gotta paint......


0ne one seben


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll quit deleting if the clock gets fixed.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> I'm trying Mr. Fred........I'm gonna be busy tomorrow too......I gotta paint......
> 
> 
> 0ne one seben



Whatcha paintin'?



won fowty ate


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> Thirty five more
> 
> Could y'all get on the stick and let's get this thing done?  I'm going to be really busy tomorrow with non-forum stuff and, in my absence,  would hate to see this grow beyond its manageable limit





Last one out tonight will lock it down, Fred, if it doesn`t hit 1,000 here shortly. 

Oh, deleted messages now undeleted.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

doo oh sex


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

fredw said:


> Y'all do know that the magic powers bestowed upon an admin type allow for deleted posts to be  "undeleted" don't you?



Yes sir. Super powers unparalled like nothing in the universe.





Nicodemus said:


> Last one out tonight will lock it down, Fred, if it doesn`t hit 1,000 here shortly.
> 
> Oh, deleted messages now undeleted.



We will "Git Er Dun" 

to o ate


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

to ereven


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Whatcha paintin'?
> 
> won fowty ate




A dance studio...........


To on six


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Ya`ll are proceedin` along sound lines. Doin` good!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey HillBilly!

Better jump in quick.

We going to skin this one while it's still wigglin'

to ****y


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

tu dirty tu


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

So; who is starting the new clock thread????


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

NCHillbilly be workin...,,,,



To twin five


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So; who is starting the new clock thread????





Here ya go. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=699980


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=699980



There is a lot of foolishness in that thread.  This is a serious subject; maybe it should be moved to the "On Topic" forum? 



too fo fo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> There is a lot of foolishness in that thread.  This is a serious subject; maybe it should be moved to the "On Topic" forum?
> 
> 
> 
> too fo fo





If we move it to the On Topic Forum, a good many will be banned before the day is over. Ya`ll don`t want to take that chance, do you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If we move it to the On Topic Forum, a good many will be banned before the day is over. Ya`ll don`t want to take that chance, do you?



I guess you just might have a point there 

tu fo sticks


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=699980






to fo svn


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> NCHillbilly be workin...,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> To twin five



Ain't we all? 


to fo ate


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=699980



Nic.....them folks in that thread don't know nothing about time


Too fort tree


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nic.....them folks in that thread don't know nothing about time
> 
> 
> Too fort tree





Time is of no consequence. Time is not to be saved, time is to be used. Whether wisely or not is at the soul discretion if the user.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

Got to run to a meetin; so if this thread is locked when I get back; i waned to let ya'll know that I will not give up the fight for a correct clock.  


to fiver sevin


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

My boss is coming..........





to fityate


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nic.....them folks in that thread don't know nothing about time
> 
> 
> Too fort tree



  Toofity8


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Whoever makes post #1,000, gets a prize.


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Time is of no consequence. Time is not to be saved, time is to be used. Whether wisely or not is at the soul discretion if the user.




Wow.....

To fity to


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoever makes post #1,000, gets a prize.



What kind of prize?


To fity fo


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2012)

rydert said:


> Nic.....them folks in that thread don't know nothing about time
> 
> 
> Too fort tree





Nicodemus said:


> Whoever makes post #1,000, gets a prize.



A get outta being banded card? Tirtyoughtfibe


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoever makes post #1,000, gets a prize.



Not sure what to think about that 

tree ten


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

An orange crush?  



tree levin


----------



## rydert (Jul 20, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> A get outta being banded card? Tirtyoughtfibe



I'll take some of that.........



Tree oh one


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoever makes post #1,000, gets a prize.


A banning of whomever we choose??


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

trying


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it fixed now?



tree turteen


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Kracker, looks like you just got a pint Mason jar filled with ice and a good shot of my Makers Mark.


----------



## fredw (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> trying



Post number 1000 went to kracker.....and I'm not sure what he's admitting to.

A special thank to Nic for getting this thread to the magic count before I go have fun

All y'all clock watchers turn over a new leaf now ya hear?


----------

